# Saw for Hire



## sawjo (Jan 15, 2009)

"Saw for Hire" I just saw this is starting at 9:00 ET on TLC.

Looks like a tree cutting crew TV special.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 15, 2009)

Will chek it...


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2009)

"giant sycamore"


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, just found it, GF say's GREAT. lmao


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh God not this guy, a video was posted a while back of this guy. He was operating the crane and had way to much tension on the pick when the cut was made. The pick jumped tipping and shaking the crane and he tried to put the blame on the climber. TV is killing our industry...or maybe saving it by getting osha involved with crappy companies?


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 15, 2009)

This guy seems a little high strung, I so couldn't work for him. 
I think he needs a beer, or perhaps to stay in the office and let the guys work


----------



## Adam in VA (Jan 15, 2009)

"Bring it down John Boy, I gotta swap some balls! Let's go people!"


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 15, 2009)

these people are ####ing crazy


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just watched bout 5 minutes. Seems like a bunc of prissy chickens running around with their heads cut off. Im no tree expert...but still, i know silly when i see it. But its the same as ice road truckers, and that stupid wrecked show too. Its so overly dramatic. If anybody wants to discuss how silly wrecked is, we can do that!


----------



## skid row (Jan 15, 2009)

Man if that just dont cripple the industry.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't want to pretend that I know about tree removal in that circumstance. Im not a professional, but wouldn't it be more advisable to cut a smaller piece rather then rely that heavily on the crane?


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 15, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> I don't want to pretend that I know about tree removal in that circumstance. Im not a professional, but wouldn't it be more advisable to cut a smaller piece rather then rely that heavily on the crane?



The foreman said that everyone was running away and yelling "get back" and he didn't react, he commanded and stayed calm in the situation...lol. They replayed the crane incident shortly after that and he was really the only one freaking and yelling...lol.


----------



## Adam in VA (Jan 15, 2009)

"No Sak" Tree Service is correct. I'm sure with the way these guys operate they've all lost their nut sacks in saw accidents.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 15, 2009)

The idiot tried to take the biggest part of the crown out in one cut...he got what he asked for...


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 15, 2009)

pretty bad, even the GF laughed and said y didn't they limb it before. that guy with the gote is very lucky he didn't get squashed. the show has potential but they are all the same, a foreman trying to look important with his rented mercedes. nice beginning starting the saw with the brake on too. 
i'm no expert by any means and i saw alot of mistakes.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 15, 2009)

they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 15, 2009)

absolute CLOWN show. clown show for sure.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone remember the white car getting crushed, that I had in my sig for a while?







It's from this YouTube video... Nosak Tree Service. I chit you not.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFI_4e66b-8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bFI_4e66b-8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

And this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBXv3We08ug


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 16, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Anyone remember the white car getting crushed, that I had in my sig for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:jawdrop:


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 16, 2009)

got to love them wife beater sleeveless shirts, they look real professional, should be called git-r-done tree service.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jan 16, 2009)

oldirty said:


> absolute CLOWN show. clown show for sure.



:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Basica Guru (Jan 16, 2009)

Two words come to mind. Monkey and football.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking cluster and f*c#...


Saw the preview for Heli-loggers though ..might be ok.


----------



## scattergun13 (Jan 16, 2009)

I won't insult anyone here by saying that I know anything about the arborist profession but even I thought this guy was an idiot.
Isn't 046 from Tulsa, Oklahoma. I'd like to know if he knows anything about these guys...


----------



## slowp (Jan 16, 2009)

Axemen had more of a diverse vocabulary style in it than this show. Two words--Smaller Chunks. I'd be glad to advise them on their wardrobe too.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

This show reminded me of one from Many years ago..

The MICKEY MOUSE CLUB..\
Companies like this are the reason we now have OSHA


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 16, 2009)

This guy is a complete idiot who approved of this show to go on air


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.



:agree2: tom trees


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2009)

Evidently this is the kind of thing a certain segment of the population wants to watch. Like Ax Men, Ice Road Truckers, etc. etc. take a normal operation that requires some skill and thinking, and then over dramatize everything and emphasize the more the foolish incidents. Non-thinkers (the largest segment of the T.V. viewing crowd) are entertained watching others who are apparently as clueless than they are.

I liked the fake show they portrayed on "Earl" last night - "Estrada or nada" where Eric Estrada does everything better than anyone else can...he even ran a chainsaw!

Mark


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2009)

*Occ???????*

Orange County Chainsawing


Sort of loggings professional wrestlers.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Jan 16, 2009)

*More Coming*

Did you guys catch the ending!!! Next up Heli Logging. :monkey:


----------



## bump_r (Jan 16, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.


Funny, that's what we say about Texas!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 16, 2009)

After watching it I did some searching around the internet aboutt his guy.
He started out doing roofing and then started the tree service after the roofing company was established. To me it looks like his roofing company wasn;t doing enough work and thought "how can I get more roofing jobs?, I'll start a tree company that'll drop trees on peoples roofs and they'll need a new roof." But the show started off called "Nosak Raw" and Paul hired a film crew to follow his team around and made the footage into a local show airing on the Tulsa ABC station. And it seems to be a thinly veiled infomercialw, well TLC picked up the show are airing it under the name "Saw For Hire". This guy has found marketing gold for his company and is defintely playing up the schtick for big bucks. 

Watch out next week for my Youtube Channel "American Saw Shop"


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2009)

When you get to the part of the show where you tell people which saws to avoid and how not to do it yourself, you are welcome to come to my place for filming...I'm sure it would be appropriate.

Mark


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 16, 2009)

i could do better by my self armed with my timber cutting stuff plus a cant hook or two..


----------



## chris1976 (Jan 16, 2009)

Does this guy not own a bucket truck? It makes more sense to use that and cut smaller pieces. 
If this guy has money to spend on expensive cars, then he can afford to buy one.


----------



## goatchin (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha yea i loved that at the beginning with No-sak having to take the chain brake off when he's trying to rev it up and look cool LOL. that and also right before the commercials when he's doing that ...dont know what to call it... swinging the saw down-looks like a class A dipschit tryin to be a hotrod.

He really needs to take it down a notch and start engaging his brain before his mouth


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been to three worlds fairs and a goat f**k**g and ain't never seen nothin like this show.


----------



## rdbee (Jan 16, 2009)

Seems like I've seen a lot of videos of guys getting their bar pinched
just as they finish cutting through the trunk when the crane is lifting straight up. Is there some type of cut or notch to prevent this?


----------



## rdbee (Jan 16, 2009)

What time is the heli logging show on?


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 16, 2009)

rdbee said:


> What time is the heli logging show on?



feb 5th


TLC Announces New Reality Adventure Series Heli-Loggers Premiering February 5
January 10th, 2009 · No Comments

(Los Angeles, Ca.) TLC Announced a new adventure logging series called Heli-Loggers on its Thursday night schedule beginning February 5, 2009

Premiering at 10 PM ET/PT, Heli-Loggers transports viewers to the rain forest of Northern British Columbia, where a rowdy group of loggers risk their lives to provide the world with lumber, a resource often taken for granted. Performing one of the most dangerous jobs, the loggers use an enormous Boeing Chinook helicopter the only one of its kind in Canada as they work against the clock, battling perilous terrain and extreme weather. They do this all while maintaining an eco-friendly, environmentally sustainable mission.

HELI-LOGGERS is produced for TLC by World of Wonder; executive producers are Fenton Bailey and Randy Barbato.

Source: TLC Press Release


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 16, 2009)

*Balance*

I assume at this point there will be a period of acceptance of others and professional discourse between loggers and arborists here on AS.

I.e., no more negative comments about AxMen.

In the spirit of this new Detente' I'll not mention the overloaded crane going over after the lead pointed out the weight of sycamores.


----------



## slowp (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. The tippy crane was similar to the yanking ("It took 45 minutes to move the log up the hill") of the oversize log on Axmen. I'm sure the latter was staged. Any sane operator would have sent a saw down and bucked the log into pieces that the yarder could handle. I'll not watch the Saw For Hire unless I'm totally bored and have no books to read. I'll watch Axmen because, like last year, there'll probably be no logging going on around here. The bad thing? I can't wander down into the brush to harass the crew when it is a TV show.   

There is only ONE Chinook helicopter in Canada?opcorn:


----------



## Orange Hill (Jan 17, 2009)

When they showed the large trunk with metal fence post embedded in it I was excited to see how they were going to cut it and they didn't. That right there had a lot of potential and they duffed it. And when they broke that section of fence when they were removing the base of the tree??? How hard is it to have a guide rope or two to maintain control? And when they lost the straps on the "ball", not to mention that I saw a lot of fraying on the sling. 

Also I have never seen such clean looking saws, I guess they have stunt saws for there normal work. I love how he talked about driving up to a house during the ice storm and the person saying 'oh God, not you' and asked them to leave. I remember this ice storm because I had to fly into Tulsa and drive to Monett MO to load some equipment. There were trees every where and my hotel room had no power or heat. Why he wasted his time flying in people who were both worthless and unprepared.

For once I am glad that I am not a "professional". Also if you drive to a work site in a car you are a **********.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 21, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Anyone remember the white car getting crushed, that I had in my sig for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason this is the same guy is cuz that footage was set up and done on purpose for his show when it was shown as Nosak Raw here in Tulsa...it was NOT an accident.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 21, 2009)

chris1976 said:


> Does this guy not own a bucket truck? It makes more sense to use that and cut smaller pieces.
> If this guy has money to spend on expensive cars, then he can afford to buy one.



Yes, he does own one....and uses it often


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 21, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> The reason this is the same guy is cuz that footage was set up and done on purpose for his show when it was shown as Nosak Raw here in Tulsa...it was NOT an accident.



I know, it says it clearly in the video description...


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

I own a tree service here in Tulsa. I have not posted on this guy or mentioned his work because to tell the truth I am embarrassed every time I see him on the air. This guy is not from Tulsa, he is from PA. He obviously came into a lot of money and bought his way into the tree industry here. I have painfully watched his inept crew do wheelies down the city streets on a bobcat and cuss and argue with each other on the job site on TV for over a year now. It is humiliating to watch. I want to scream to the people in this town that real tree care professionals in this town don't do wheelies down city streets with their equipment, they don't cuss and argue with their help on the job site, they don't tear something up every time they use heavy equipment. They don't pinch their saw and fumble (and again tear something up) every time they do an aerial lift. This guy is an embarrassment to my profession. Every time I see him making an ass of himself on TV I feel that people will judge me and my profession by the way this guy conducts himself. I fell helpless.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, Seriously people, its entertainment for television....grow up! It isn't giving your industry a bad name, if it was all smooth and easy they wouldn't put it on television...no ENTERTAINMENT value....most of the jobs these guys do are done well and with no mishaps...but that isn't what makes it on the TV show because it doesn't make good TV! Paul Nosak is arrogant and irritating, but he did not come into any money, he worked his own way up and made his own money...basically came from nothing and built his own business, so before you go on and on about things you know nothing about, maybe you should think about the fact that this is a television show....


----------



## Basica Guru (Jan 22, 2009)

Speaking for myself, I recognize that dull does not make it on TV. However I think there is a difference between a miscalculation or tough situation and inept stupidity.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl,
Ill give you credit for defending the show, it was exciting to see the crane on 2 wheels. I personally also would have enjoyed just watching the tree come down without the excitement. I think the majority of the issue is that people in the business are afraid that "John Q Public" may think that all tree crews operate the same, and that all tree work is prone to problems. 

I don't think I could work for Mr. Nosack as I can't deal with a boss that is a micro manager. He does seem to buy some really nice equipment though.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Wow, Seriously people, its entertainment for television....grow up! It isn't giving your industry a bad name, if it was all smooth and easy they wouldn't put it on television...no ENTERTAINMENT value....most of the jobs these guys do are done well and with no mishaps...but that isn't what makes it on the TV show because it doesn't make good TV! Paul Nosak is arrogant and irritating, but he did not come into any money, he worked his own way up and made his own money...basically came from nothing and built his own business, so before you go on and on about things you know nothing about, maybe you should think about the fact that this is a television show....



It's an infomercial and he makes the industry look bad as well as gives the impression that tree men are ignorant neanderthals. Personally, I have never tore up a roof or a car doing an aerial lift in 18 years of service. I would never cuss or argue with my employees on the job. If he did work his way into his position I don't see how he did it without at least learning the basics... A little professionalism on the show would be nice.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not defending Paul Nosak, he irritates the crap out of me, and to tell the truth, Gerome, the main climber, the voice of reason, the ONE on the show who really knows his stuff, doesn't even work for him anymore except for the show, he works elsewhere, because he cant handle the way Paul does business. However, I think the show is very entertaining, and if it weren't for a lot of the mishaps, it wouldn't have made it to a national level. I have a TREMENDOUS amount of respect for anyone who can do what Gerome does! It takes skill, experience, and a lot of hard work! So please dont think in any way that I think I am puting that down at all! I just really think the show has to have that WOW factor in order to make it and Nosak has given it that. Whether everyone agrees with his methods or not.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 22, 2009)

*Nosak*



Romeosgrl said:


> I am not defending Paul Nosak, he irritates the crap out of me, and to tell the truth, Gerome, the main climber, the voice of reason, the ONE on the show who really knows his stuff, doesn't even work for him anymore except for the show, he works elsewhere, because he cant handle the way Paul does business. However, I think the show is very entertaining, and if it weren't for a lot of the mishaps, it wouldn't have made it to a national level. I have a TREMENDOUS amount of respect for anyone who can do what Gerome does! It takes skill, experience, and a lot of hard work! So please dont think in any way that I think I am puting that down at all! I just really think the show has to have that WOW factor in order to make it and Nosak has given it that. Whether everyone agrees with his methods or not.



Do you work for him? Are you the truck driver?


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, never have and never could work for Paul Nosak. But I know every one of those guys.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Gerome seems to be a decent climber. He needs to get with a good operator and learn how to do his picks without pinching his saw up so bad and get to know log weights and the limits of the equipment he is using. I feel for anyone that works on that crew. I'd like to see Nosak get up in the tree himself...

My problem with the show (besides looking utterly unprofessional) is that it gives the impression that things often go wrong with tree removals when in fact it is very rare for property to be damaged when you use a professional tree service.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 22, 2009)

Trust me, if you watched Gerome work, on his own, or with another tree company, its a thing of beauty! People watch him and are amazed at what he can do. He been doing this for 18 years...and Paul geting in a tree would definately be a scary thing to watch!!! 
Paul when off camara, usually asks Gerome how to do every pick he does...where to put it, how to rig it, all that, but when on camara, he wants to be the big man and does things he shouldn't. But again, its television...gotta have the mishaps to catch peoples intrest. General population I mean.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Wow, Seriously people, its entertainment for television....grow up! It isn't giving your industry a bad name, if it was all smooth and easy they wouldn't put it on television...no ENTERTAINMENT value....most of the jobs these guys do are done well and with no mishaps...but that isn't what makes it on the TV show because it doesn't make good TV! Paul Nosak is arrogant and irritating, but he did not come into any money, he worked his own way up and made his own money...basically came from nothing and built his own business, so before you go on and on about things you know nothing about, maybe you should think about the fact that this is a television show....



Horse Hockey!!! I watch tv also and I can tell you that this particular show DOES make tree guys look bad. Ever watch "Deadliest Catch"? They manage to do that show and and make it entertaining while still making boat captains look professional and knowledgeable. This Paul Nosak isn't professional or knowledgeable and the show shouldn't even be on TV. Its so stupid the way these guys act that I can't even watch it anymore. I have serious doubts that this guy made on his own "experience" Robb


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 22, 2009)

If you dont like it, dont watch...every tree company does things differently, Paul may not do it like you do, or like someone else does, but he gets the job done, and pretty efficiently too. I enjoy the show, so I watch it, if you dont, dont watch...plain and simple. But theres no reason to cut someone down for doing their job...he made what he does into a show, and it went national...more than you can say...must be doing something right.


----------



## Backwood (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Paul Nosak. .



What a loudmouth jerk. If somebody punches him in the nose let me know and I will watch that episode.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> If you dont like it, dont watch...every tree company does things differently, Paul may not do it like you do, or like someone else does, but he gets the job done, and pretty efficiently too. I enjoy the show, so I watch it, if you dont, dont watch...plain and simple. But theres no reason to cut someone down for doing their job...he made what he does into a show, and it went national...more than you can say...must be doing something right.



If you think that is efficient work you obviously have very limited knowledge of how tree work is done. When he puts his shoddy work out there in the public arena of national television he opens himself to public criticism, plain and simple.

Why don't you go watch another tree service in action, a professional service and see how it's really supposed to work then get back to us.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> If you dont like it, dont watch...every tree company does things differently, Paul may not do it like you do, or like someone else does, but he gets the job done, and pretty efficiently too. I enjoy the show, so I watch it, if you dont, dont watch...plain and simple. But theres no reason to cut someone down for doing their job...he made what he does into a show, and it went national...more than you can say...must be doing something right.



LOL........I'm not envious of anyone on TV. Never have been. 99.9% of it is all crap. I'd rather be poor than look as dumb as those guys. Robb


----------



## TDunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> ...he made what he does into a show, and it went national...more than you can say...must be doing something right.



I think thats hitting below the belt there............. and having a long line of BS and who you know can do alot. Like going on national TV. BTW i think Gerome is a good climber though.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 22, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I think that hitting below the belt there............. and having a long line of BS and who you know can do alot. Like going on national TV. BTW i think *Gerome is a good climber though*.



I watched the both episodes, and even watch a couple from their site. I have to say, I think Gerome should be the crew leader, he appears to be a good climber.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump its on right now in the eastern time zone. 

Just thought you guys would like some tv to laugh at. Unfortunately its at the expensive of our industry.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 22, 2009)

i just wasted 15 minutes on this celuloid garbage.


----------



## treewest (Jan 22, 2009)

This guy is a ramrod. I found him so frustrating to watch and I was so stoked about the premise of the show. He is a horrible rep for the industry.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 22, 2009)

Apparently February 5th there is a series starting on Heli-logging. Hopefully that is better.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 22, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Apparently February 5th there is a series starting on Heli-logging. Hopefully that is better.



Perhaps the wannabe helilogger with the you tube videos


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 22, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Perhaps the wannabe helilogger with the you tube videos



Haha anymore I wouldn't be surprised. 

But I'm hoping to see some single stemming and other actual heli work.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 22, 2009)

man, I just love this show...........


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Backwood said:


> What a loudmouth jerk. If somebody punches him in the nose let me know and I will watch that episode.



I agree with you. Big AHOLE.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2009)

tree md said:


> If you think that is efficient work you obviously have very limited knowledge of how tree work is done. When he puts his shoddy work out there in the public arena of national television he opens himself to public criticism, plain and simple.
> 
> Why don't you go watch another tree service in action, a professional service and see how it's really supposed to work then get back to us.



Well said. If the Nosak is capable of doing decent work and chooses not to in the interest of creating entertainment he's something less than ethical.

People who don't know any different will take Nosak's idiotic antics and dangerous work habits as the norm for all tree people.

There's a name for people who sell themselves for money...they're called whores.

Now do you tree guys understand a little of how we felt when AxeMen was on?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Well said. If the Nosak is capable of doing decent work and chooses not to in the interest of creating entertainment he's something less than ethical.
> 
> People who don't know any different will take Nosak's idiotic antics and dangerous work habits as the norm for all tree people.
> 
> ...



 got you tom trees


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Well said. If the Nosak is capable of doing decent work and chooses not to in the interest of creating entertainment he's something less than ethical.
> 
> People who don't know any different will take Nosak's idiotic antics and dangerous work habits as the norm for all tree people.
> 
> ...



Well said yourself Sir.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 22, 2009)

i think that guy's a waste of skin and his pa shoulda spun that load off into the toilet.


----------



## ralawler (Jan 23, 2009)

Just saw the show. I wouldn't hire them to cut pulp wood!!!!!!


----------



## MotoBoyMatt (Jan 23, 2009)

Two letters D B

This guy makes OCC and Ax Men look very professional


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 23, 2009)

this guy makes a kid with a lemonade stand look profesional


----------



## shadow745 (Jan 23, 2009)

One thing I just don't understand... the 2nd episode I saw involved the crew of "NoSack" cutting a rather large trunk in the back of a home and hoisting it right over the house just inches away from hitting the roof. Why have a crane in that spot? Why not just drop the trunk on the ground and cut it up right there? Later!


----------



## Zero Gravity (Jan 23, 2009)

From an organizational dynamics viewpoint, it looks like a very dangerous company. All of the employee’s are looking for cover of some sort. They looked intimidated by the owner and the danger of the job. Definitely no team effort going on. Looks more like a roofing crew than a skilled arborist crew.
ZG


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

SOOOOO did you guys like the show last night? Jobs went much smoother, just the one problem with hiting the roof...but Gerome warned Paul that would happen, tried to get him to let him cut that part where it was attached, but Pual didn't listen, just kept pullin on it, so the tree poped off and hit the roof...no damage tho...so you all wanted nice smooth jobs where there were no mishaps, there ya go! The fight with Paul and Gerome cracked me up tho! When Gerome was on the ground Paul thought he was all tough, then Gerome stands up and makes Paul look like a little kid! Cracked me up!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 23, 2009)

I'D HIRE THIS GUY JUST SO I COULD THROUGH HIM OFF MY PROPRETY. 
:looser:


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> I watched the both episodes, and even watch a couple from their site. I have to say, I think Gerome should be the crew leader, he appears to be a good climber.



Yes, Gerome is a very good climber, see we agree on something! And I also agree Paul is an idiot! There, we agree on 2 things... the only thing I dont agree with, is that there is anything wrong with the show...general mass population likes to see mishaps...likes to see drama...and thats what is in the show. Dont like it, dont watch.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Yes, Gerome is a very good climber, see we agree on something! And I also agree Paul is an idiot! There, we agree on 2 things... the only thing I dont agree with, is that there is anything wrong with the show...general mass population likes to see mishaps...likes to see drama...and thats what is in the show. Dont like it, dont watch.



But showing the crap of a show it makes our industry look bad. If you were in the tree care industry you would probably understand. People will start to think all tree people are loud mouth, obnoxious, unsafe, and idiotic. 

This guy hit more roofs in 1 day than most tree professionals hit in years and years of work.


----------



## AOD (Jan 23, 2009)

This dude is a complete douche. I have no idea how he is still in business. OSHA really needs to show up when he is driving his skid steer like a maniac and screaming at his crew like that. Any tree business that has to work that fast and recklessly to make a profit and then make all these dumb mistakes is clearly doing something very wrong.


----------



## habanero (Jan 23, 2009)

Now all you loggers and arborists know how us analytical chemists and I'm sure all forensic scientists feel when we see the laboratory work in those CSI, NCIS, etc. type shows. Granted they don't have the pretense of being "reality", but most people these days think that's really how forensics and analytical chemistry really work.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 23, 2009)

I caught the show last night for the first time. The owner is a loud bioutch who's father should have gave him alot more woopins. Wait, I am a proud father of 5, can I woop his azz? I would very much enjoy it!! This fits him well-


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 23, 2009)

HIS FATHER SHOULD HAVE CAME ON ROCK AND BEAT IT WITH A STICK!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 23, 2009)

habanero said:


> Now all you loggers and arborists know how us analytical chemists and I'm sure all forensic scientists feel when we see the laboratory work in those CSI, NCIS, etc. type shows. Granted they don't have the pretense of being "reality", but most people these days think that's really how forensics and analytical chemistry really work.



Yup. Kinda destroys your faith in the accuracy with which television presents any occupation, doesn't it.


----------



## ralawler (Jan 23, 2009)

Most of that has to be put on for the show. I live in Mississippi where restaurants have signs that say pleas keep you re feet off the table. And I haven't seen a crew like that!!!!


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> I caught the show last night for the first time. The owner is a loud bioutch who's father should have gave him alot more woopins. Wait, I am a proud father of 5, can I woop his azz? I would very much enjoy it!! This fits him well-



I would so love to see that!!!!! 
And actually, Gerome's nickname since he was 4 is Romeo...so therefore Romeosgrl is my name...I am Gerome's wife, so I am kinda in the tree business by default...I dont think it makes all tree busineses look bad...I think Paul may have a harder time finding work for himself after the show, so therefore other tree companies should love it cuz they will get more business!


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 23, 2009)

Gerome seem's like a good guy, he look's like he know's what he's doing. i was waiting for him to smack paul. i wood have for sure. lol how's his finger?


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 23, 2009)

I watched the show last night and WOW!!, wheeling bobcats yelling at his crew  .
It sounds like he only knows how to run the crane controlls but when it comes to lifting and transiting the load  

I agree not a very good insight in the to the tree industry and i thought ax men was bad


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> Gerome seem's like a good guy, he look's like he know's what he's doing. i was waiting for him to smack paul. i wood have for sure. lol how's his finger?



Gerome is very good at what he does, and it kinda irritates me that Paul makes him look bad...but as his normal job he doesn't even work for paul, only for the show. 
And actually, what they didn't show on the show was that Gerome picked paul up by his jacket and threw him about 10 feet over to the crane....
His finger is all better. It got really bad before it got better though.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 23, 2009)

ya he's a big guy, i'd hate to pi$$ him off. but i could run faster scarred than he could mad so that'd be ok. lol glad his finger's better, he's the only reason i watch the show, and i guess to see what dumb a$$ is going to do next. lol


----------



## Saw Bones (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope these guys are hamming it up for the camera. If some one talked to me they way their boss does some body would get stomped into the ground on my way to the truck. What an irritating little :censored:


----------



## Saw Bones (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Yes, Gerome is a very good climber, see we agree on something! And I also agree Paul is an idiot! There, we agree on 2 things... the only thing I dont agree with, is that there is anything wrong with the show...general mass population likes to see mishaps...likes to see drama...and thats what is in the show. Dont like it, dont watch.



Watched it once. Won't again. If I wanted to hear all that yelling I would buy another saw for my wife's birthday present.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> ya he's a big guy, i'd hate to pi$$ him off. but i could run faster scarred than he could mad so that'd be ok. lol glad his finger's better, he's the only reason i watch the show, and i guess to see what dumb a$$ is going to do next. lol



Its good to know some people do see that Gerome is good at what he does. Hopefully everyone doesn't just lump him in with Paul! 

And yes, Paul does ham it up a bit for the camara....dont get me wrong, hes always a pain in the butt to work with, that is why Gerome doesn't work with him anymore, but its not always as bad as what he shows on camara.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

Medic 184 said:


> Watched it once. Won't again. If I wanted to hear all that yelling I would buy another saw for my wife's birthday present.



HAHA, your right, that would be a gooood way to hear a lot of yelling!! Course I actually would like one, I told Gerome I want him to teach me to use it...


----------



## ralawler (Jan 23, 2009)

WELL Remeosgrl, If no one else has said it welcome to AS. I've found there is a great bunch of people on here that can help with any problem tree related or not! A very fun site. I've learned a lot just buy kicking back and reading.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## masiman (Jan 23, 2009)

Medic 184 said:


> Watched it once. Won't again. If I wanted to hear all that yelling I would buy another saw for my wife's birthday present.



I was outta bullets for ya Medic. Virtual rep


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 23, 2009)

Medic 184 said:


> Watched it once. Won't again. If I wanted to hear all that yelling I would buy another saw for my wife's birthday present.



and if I wanted to watch a soap opera......

Well, I watched it TWICE..... My first and my last.


----------



## HVYTWR (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, how would you like to work for that moron. I think he would end up in the shredder if I was there. Man I'm getting tired of all this reality TV.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I would so love to see that!!!!!
> And actually, Gerome's nickname since he was 4 is Romeo...so therefore Romeosgrl is my name...I am Gerome's wife, so I am kinda in the tree business by default...I dont think it makes all tree busineses look bad...I think Paul may have a harder time finding work for himself after the show, so therefore other tree companies should love it cuz they will get more business!



Please tell you hubby that working for the dope isn't helping his image. Gerome seems to be the guy on the crew that knows whats going on, have him start his own company, get away from Nosack.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 23, 2009)

shadow745 said:


> One thing I just don't understand... the 2nd episode I saw involved the crew of "NoSack" cutting a rather large trunk in the back of a home and hoisting it right over the house just inches away from hitting the roof. Why have a crane in that spot? Why not just drop the trunk on the ground and cut it up right there? Later!



Because he is ####ing lazy..


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 23, 2009)

The thought just enterd my head but, I started my tree career with a friends father who drank about 24 natural lights befor 3:00 every day and he has never damaged ANYTHING in 35 years. On the job at least. Loosing floor jacks off the truck dosent count LOL..


----------



## Jumper (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bunch of Clowns*

Saw this for the first time last night-I'd last about five minutes with that boss, kinda high strung and full of himself. They made the final cut with a large piece of trunk, and then left the people standing there with tag lines while he answered his cell phone. Then kept blaming someone else when the crane could barely lift the chunk over the customer's roof. I'd laughed if the whole thing dropped through. Why not chunk it out in more manageable
pieces ?

Lost his cell phone-I suggested looking in the chipper which is where one of my boss's went!

Little or no PPE on most of the workers.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 23, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Please tell you hubby that working for the dope isn't helping his image. Gerome seems to be the guy on the crew that knows whats going on, have him start his own company, get away from Nosack.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



That is actually the ultimate goal, we are trying to save money so he can buy the equipment he needs. He does jobs on his own when he can, but building a business takes money, so we gotta get that first. Maybe this show will give us the money we need to do that.


----------



## Saw Bones (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> HAHA, your right, that would be a gooood way to hear a lot of yelling!! Course I actually would like one, I told Gerome I want him to teach me to use it...



Yea I hear you. Except for Paul and his loud mouth I enjoyed watching the show. Glad to hear the staph infection is better. Thats serious stuff.

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 23, 2009)

*I am sooooo happy*

This is going to totally shut up all those arborists who are sooooo 'professional'. 
Not something silly like logging.

*From this point forward:*
No more trashing of AxMen from a better than thou crowd.
Just the appropriate trashing, thank you very much.

=============

When the movie Marathon Man was released worldwide dental visits went down 7%. 
(Dental drills were used for torture to get information.)

This series is going to do something similar to arborists.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 23, 2009)

*Cell phones*

Boss running the crane with mental focus on the cell.

Lack of PPE.

Cutting sections too big.

Failing to allow for curvature of stem and proximity to roof.

Eventually these guys are going to start a fire.

Not hiring a collection agency or getting 1/2 up front during emergency work.

Not having a foreman directing on-site operations or at least the boss being led away from the crane.

Great training for a spur of the moment work force during the ice storm.

============

At some point OSHA is going to have a GO team, (like the NTSB), for the next reality series involving chain saws.


----------



## tree md (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> That is actually the ultimate goal, we are trying to save money so he can buy the equipment he needs. He does jobs on his own when he can, but building a business takes money, so we gotta get that first. Maybe this show will give us the money we need to do that.



Romeosgirl, I'm a little slow right now but if this year is anything like the three years previous I could probably help out with a few jobs and help him achieve that goal. I do most of my own climbing but when I get busy I usually contract work out. I've worked a few guys from AS and they would probably tell you that I am pretty reasonable and pay well. Just have Gerome PM me if he's interested. He looked like the only one on that crew that had any sense. I've got extra gear he could use until he can buy his own.


----------



## tree md (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, and welcome to AS.


----------



## rdbee (Jan 23, 2009)

FELLNORTH said:


> HIS FATHER SHOULD HAVE CAME ON ROCK AND BEAT IT WITH A STICK!!!!



This must be a Quebecois expression! It's a beauty!:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> theres no reason to cut someone down for doing their job...he made what he does into a show, and it went national...more than you can say...must be doing something right.



You must be mistaking disgust for envy? I can see how that would happen with everybodys comments 

Please invite Paul here also.


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 23, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I would so love to see that!!!!!
> And actually, Gerome's nickname since he was 4 is Romeo...so therefore Romeosgrl is my name...I am Gerome's wife, so I am kinda in the tree business by default...I dont think it makes all tree busineses look bad...I think Paul may have a harder time finding work for himself after the show, so therefore other tree companies should love it cuz they will get more business!




So you didn't mind the date he was arranging with his GIRLFRIEND to go to the movies? 

It was in the episode they whacked the roof with the bottom of the pick.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 23, 2009)

if Paul would keep his mouth shut he'd be ok, I could never work for him because if he told me to "find my spot" he'd find my boot in his mouth


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 23, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> if Paul would keep his mouth shut he'd be ok, I could never work for him because if he told me to "find my spot" he'd find my boot in his mouth



There was a guy once who talked to me like that..........once.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 23, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> There was a guy once who talked to me like that..........once.


I had a boss that liked to talk that way and one day as he was walking by the tree I was taking down I accidentally dropped a large piece of wood like 2 feet from his head and he shouted up to me "wtf are you doing, you could have killed me" to which I replied "I know, I just wanted you to see how easy it'd be to get away with it" .................


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 23, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I had a boss that liked to talk that way and one day as he was walking by the tree I was taking down I accidentally dropped a large piece of wood like 2 feet from his head and he shouted up to me "wtf are you doing, you could have killed me" to which I replied "I know, I just wanted you to see how easy it'd be to get away with it" .................



yeah...the guy has a huge ego problem. Guys with ego problems like that should NOT be leaders in dangerous jobs. I'm a pilot....and they used to have a saying that is very true and is true for other potentially dangerous jobs. 
"there are old pilots...and there are bold pilots.....but there are no old bold pilots"

Robb


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard one today that I liked.......

"There is nothing to be learned from the second kick of a mule"


----------



## tree md (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to work for this old guy when I was in my 20's that cussed and rode me all day every day. I took it because he actually knew what he was doing and was teaching me how to do aerial lifts with his crane. I wanted to learn how to do it so I took his shiot. He was hilarious sometimes though, He was always ducking under the outrigger and busting his forehead on it. I bet I saw him do it 6 times in a day before. Onetime he had me taking a tree out right next to a house. I was bombing it out in the front yard and went to drop about a third of the spar and told him he was going to need another hand to help him pull it over. He told me that I was full of Shiot and he could handle it. I said OK and started making my cut. When my saw started to get pinched he finally believed me and called another hand over to help him. The tree still had a few dead limbs in the top and when it hit the ground they exploded. Most didn't go too far but one limb the size of a Louisville Slugger went end over end right for my boss. I thought he saw it because he turned to walk in the opposite direction. I don't know what made him do it but no quicker than he turned to move he turned right back around and the limb hit him right in the head Knocking his Oakley sunglasses off his head. He had been riding me pretty hard that day and I couldn't help giggling myself silly in the tree. He was a pretty salty old fugger though, when I got out of the tree and asked him if he was OK he said sure "just knocked a little bark off of me"  . He was a crotchety old guy but I learned a lot from him. He was in his 60's and had been in trees for over 40 years. Too bad he fried himself when he got his cable in the lines. I kinda miss the old fugger.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 23, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> So you didn't mind the date he was arranging with his GIRLFRIEND to go to the movies?
> 
> It was in the episode they whacked the roof with the bottom of the pick.



In her profile, it says something like "Gerome's future wife". 
If they are married now, they probably weren't when the show was filmed.


----------



## AOD (Jan 24, 2009)

Gerome is the real star of the show. It's too bad you don't see much of the rest of the crew aside from Captain Doucheface screaming at them constantly, they're probably not bad workers but it seems they never get a chance.

The one girl is cute, I wonder if she is single and would put up with a dude with a weight bench and chainsaws in his kitchen?


----------



## Jumper (Jan 24, 2009)

rdbee said:


> This must be a Quebecois expression! It's a beauty!:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:



Mon dieu!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 24, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> if Paul would keep his mouth shut he'd be ok, I could never work for him because if he told me to "find my spot" he'd find my boot in his mouth



Exactly!!!opcorn:


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Exactly!!!opcorn:



I wish Paul would join this site .....sometimes it does a guy some good to know what people think of him.........Robb


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 24, 2009)

TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air

January 23, 2009

Mr. David M. Zaslav 
President and CEO 
Discovery Communications 
One Discovery Place Silver Spring, MD 20910

Dear Mr. Zaslav:

I would like to call your attention to a dangerous and unprofessional depiction of commercial tree care operations in the TLC program “Saw for Hire.”

Tree care is one of the five most hazardous professions in the country, according to independent research. Fatalities are all too common, and serious injuries occur daily. To advance safety, respected arborists are hard at work with associations, professional societies, certification organizations and government at all levels to reduce the accident and fatality rates among workers in the trees. Your program undermines all of those efforts, and it defames thousands of professional arborists in the U.S. who will not compromise their ethics, their integrity and the very safety of themselves and their co-workers for the sake of sensationalism.

Commercial arboriculture is subject to a variety of Occupational Safety and Health Administration standards. Judging from your program and the footage available at http://nosakraw.com, the arborists at Nosak Tree Service are either unaware of, or choose to ignore, these safety requirements.

The Tree Care Industry Association represents approximately 2,000 businesses engaged in commercial tree care in the United States. Since 1938, the association has worked to promote and uphold the highest standards of safe and professional conduct, including creating a Certified Treecare Safety Professional program and accrediting tree care companies so consumers know how to hire qualified companies. 

In addition, the International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) represents over 30,000 professional and Certified Arborists around the world. Founded in 1924, ISA promotes the professional practice of arboriculture including administering the Certified Arborist credential program. Through its position as the Secretariat of the ANSI Accredited Standards Committee Z-133 Safety Standards for Arboricultural Practices, ISA also works to promote high safety standards within the industry.

Our organizations are concerned that “Saw for Hire” glorifies unsafe and otherwise unprofessional conduct that, if used as an example in the field, quite simply puts lives at risk – both arborists and the consumers who hire them. The violations are numerous and egregious. They are not simply small, technical violations of industry safety practices but life-threatening acts that repeatedly and consistently show a lack of knowledge of the basics of safe tree care operations.

Discovery Communications claims it is committed to managing its business activities in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations and to ensuring honest and ethical behavior by its directors, officers, employees and contingent workers. “Saw for Hire” is a constant, ongoing violation of state, federal and industry professional standards and safety practices. In broadcasting this program, your network is complicit in the promotion of the unprofessional and unsafe practices of this company – practices that lead to injuries and fatalities in the tree care industry on a weekly basis.

Discovery Communications cannot be expected to know all of the safety regulations and best practices requirements that govern commercial arboriculture. Now that you have been made aware of the critically dangerous nature of the broadcast by your network, however, we ask that this program be taken off the air immediately for the benefit of consumers and arborists.

The tree care industry is ranked among the most dangerous professions in the United States. Employees in the tree care industry are often exposed to extreme hazards that must be met with an equally extreme commitment to safety. There are thousands of professional, safe and legally compliant tree care companies in the United States that could provide safe and professional examples of commercial arboriculture. It is in the spirit of cooperation, not confrontation, that we ask for your timely response.

Respectfully,

Cynthia Mills, CAE, CMC Jim Skiera, CAE
President & CEO Executive Director
Tree Care Industry Association International Society of Arboriculture



this was posted right on the saw for hire website


----------



## AOD (Jan 24, 2009)

I think Paul really just needs to chill the F out. Yeah he is high strung, but does he really need to be yelling constantly. Reminds me a little of this guy

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87099


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air
> 
> 
> 
> this was posted right on the saw for hire website



There is a God after all........Robb


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air
> 
> 
> 
> this was posted right on the saw for hire website



Can you give a link for this website? Robb


----------



## russ61 (Jan 24, 2009)

Got to watch the 3rd and 4th shows of this ....whatever you call it disaster last night.Now I've never done climbing type removal but this guys is an IDIOT!My wife usually puts up with my watching logging shows but after this one she said i'd have to watch it on my own,even she can't stand the little jerk.He has good people good equipment,he just needs a major attitude adjustment.Unbelievable 
Russ


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 24, 2009)

saw for hire web site 

http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=4a8726c0e94d0a0bfdb54ef4f315564d&topic=196.0

TCIA web site 


http://www.natlarb.com/Public/news_industry_news.htm


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://sawforhire.com/

http://nosakraw.com/


Both give you the same page.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> saw for hire web site
> 
> http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=4a8726c0e94d0a0bfdb54ef4f315564d&topic=196.0
> 
> ...



Oh.....I thought it was an announcement that the show was being taken off the air......It may not be. It should be though......Robb


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 24, 2009)

*My wife says*

*"TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air."*

===========

My wife says that 'Saw for Hire' makes arborists look worse than the loggers on 'AxMen'.

That is an accomplishment.

In a related area, the owner is planning to fall a tree on a house that he will be in.
Stay tuned!
I can't picture this guy showing up at an arborist convention and surviving.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air."*
> 
> ===========
> 
> ...


Yeah I had read about him trying to get his crew to fell a tree on a house that he is in......and they beg him not to do it......That guy just doesn't make any sense at all. What a pinhead........Robb


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 24, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> saw for hire web site
> 
> http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=4a8726c0e94d0a0bfdb54ef4f315564d&topic=196.0
> 
> ...


so some jealous hater spent no telling how much effort to get a letter sent to TLC just because their youtube wannabe TV show didn't get picked up by TLC and Nosak's did, what a shame. I'll bet the show stays................

I've said if before and I'll say it again, the guys crying are just a bunch of haters that are jealous they didn't get picked up by TLC................HATERS....


----------



## tree md (Jan 24, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> so some jealous hater spent no telling how much effort to get a letter sent to TLC just because their youtube wannabe TV show didn't get picked up by TLC and Nosak's did, what a shame. I'll bet the show stays................
> 
> I've said if before and I'll say it again, the guys crying are just a bunch of haters that are jealous they didn't get picked up by TLC................HATERS....



I disagree. I wouldn't go as far as writing letters to TLC but I don't think jealousy plays too much into it. If they would actually use a professional tree service and show how the work is done in a more realistic light I would love to watch a show like that. Maybe if you worked in the same town as this guy and heard the comments I have heard you would feel differently. Back during the ice storm this guy bought some air time on one of the local TV stations and put an infomercial on. I was actually excited when I heard about it and was looking forward to seeing it. When it aired I was horrified. It makes people in the tree industry look like ignorant megalomaniacs. The crane work is the worst I have ever seen. Nearly every customer I talked to asked me if I had seen the show after it aired and I said I did but didn't comment further. Most said something like this guy is something else or he is full of himself or something of that nature. I had one lady flat out tell me that she wanted me to do her job while she was not at home so she didn't have to deal with any "tree people". I had another man scrutinize me on whether or not I would turn a crane over in his driveway or damage his house. Said he had seen Nosak on TV. Personally, I wouldn't want my work put on national TV. Not that I am ashamed of it I just don't know how much I would like to call down that kind of attention to myself and would not want to turn my work into some kind of circus. If TLC wanted to put up some kind of show that would actually depict a reasonble tree service in a more positive light I would be all for it and look forward to watching it on TV.

Just my .02


----------



## tree md (Jan 24, 2009)

Just as a side note, When the ice storm hit here last year this guy was gleeful about it on his show. People took a pretty hard hit right at Christmas time with large property damage bills, no electricity for weeks and in some cases personal injury and death. This guys gleeful attitude on TV didn't sit well with a lot of folks in this town and definitely cast tree workers in a bad light.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> If they would actually use a professional tree service and show how the work is done in a more realistic light I would love to watch a show like that. If TLC wanted to put up some kind of show that would actually depict a reasonble tree service in a more positive light I would be all for it and look forward to watching it on TV.
> 
> Just my .02


if they did that then all you would have is another boring tv show, TLC wants drama and action and Paul gives it.........


----------



## tree md (Jan 24, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> if they did that then all you would have is another boring tv show, TLC wants drama and action and Paul gives it.........



Have to disagree with you there as well. Most people that witness an aerial lift with a crane or just some good old fashioned rope work are usually very impressed and amazed. I imagine the shock value does draw a lot but I think the show would be successful if they would just portray it realistically.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> if they did that then all you would have is another boring tv show, TLC wants drama and action and Paul gives it.........



Yeah I'm sure the show will do pretty well.....right up until Paul kills his climber. Robb


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 24, 2009)

You all know this is TV correct. No drama no show,no show =no $$ for Paul. I would not think he is like that all the time, if he was no one would work for him. I would say a low of what happens is a set up. And i LOVE the show


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 24, 2009)

tree md said:


> I think the show would be successful if they would just portray it realistically.


if they did that then it wouldn't be GOOD TV, you know it and I know it, it's TV and everything on TV gets played up for the drama.


----------



## lab-rat (Jan 24, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.


You are a good guy but c'mon!!!!


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 25, 2009)

*truth*

*"Just as a side note, When the ice storm hit here last year this guy was gleeful about it on his show. People took a pretty hard hit right at Christmas time with large property damage bills, no electricity for weeks and in some cases personal injury and death. This guys gleeful attitude on TV didn't sit well with a lot of folks in this town and definitely cast tree workers in a bad light."*

=============

This isn't any different than tow truck drivers, fire fighters and so many others happy when disaster strikes.

Just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## serial killer (Jan 25, 2009)

Romeosgrl,

What kind of guy is Gerome, boxers or briefs? His fans want to know!

:love1: :love1: :love1:


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

Ghillie said:


> So you didn't mind the date he was arranging with his GIRLFRIEND to go to the movies?
> 
> It was in the episode they whacked the roof with the bottom of the pick.



No I didn't, cuz that girlfriend was me at the time...we weren't married yet...


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

tree md said:


> Romeosgirl, I'm a little slow right now but if this year is anything like the three years previous I could probably help out with a few jobs and help him achieve that goal. I do most of my own climbing but when I get busy I usually contract work out. I've worked a few guys from AS and they would probably tell you that I am pretty reasonable and pay well. Just have Gerome PM me if he's interested. He looked like the only one on that crew that had any sense. I've got extra gear he could use until he can buy his own.



He has his own climbing gear, Chainsaw, spikes, rope, all that fun stuff, just wants to one day get a bucket truck and all that stuff too. I will talk to him and let him know you offered. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 29, 2009)

Romeosgirl-- what happened to the show tonight? TLC had shows on from like 4 years ago.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

rube2112 said:


> Yeah I'm sure the show will do pretty well.....right up until Paul kills his climber. Robb



Considering hes been in business about 10 years, and never had a man die on the job.....every day jobs can be dangerous for ANY tree company...the show is about the most dangerous jobs, the ones that didn't go "right"...the easy ones dont make good TV....there were hours and hours and hours of footage...about 20 hours of shooting for about 20 minutes of air time...


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> You all know this is TV correct. No drama no show,no show =no $$ for Paul. I would not think he is like that all the time, if he was no one would work for him. I would say a low of what happens is a set up. And i LOVE the show



If you love the show, go to the TLC website and email them...let them know!!


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

serial killer said:


> Romeosgrl,
> 
> What kind of guy is Gerome, boxers or briefs? His fans want to know!
> 
> :love1: :love1: :love1:



Boxer breifs! LOLOL!!!


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Romeosgirl-- what happened to the show tonight? TLC had shows on from like 4 years ago.



They pulled it....due to the bad response they received like that letter shown earlier in this post....thats why I say everyone who loves the show, go to the TLC website and email them...let them know not everyone feels that way!! Though TLC has not said exactly why they pulled it, that is the rumor...


----------



## oldirty (Jan 29, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> If you love the show, go to the TLC website and email them...let them know!!



or, like anyone with a brain in their head, they can also tell them what a complete abortion that show is and how it shouldnt be put on national television because the way they do things is not the way things should get done.

hacks. any and all involved with that show.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 29, 2009)

oldirty said:


> or, like anyone with a brain in their head, they can also tell them what a complete abortion that show is and how it shouldnt be put on national television because the way they do things is not the way things should get done.
> 
> hacks. any and all involved with that show.



I bet a lot of people might just call you a HACK also........???? ever think about it?


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 29, 2009)

oldirty said:


> or, like anyone with a brain in their head, they can also tell them what a complete abortion that show is and how it shouldnt be put on national television because the way they do things is not the way things should get done.
> 
> hacks. any and all involved with that show.



Funny thing is, anyone and everyone I know that has watched the show that isn't an "arborist" with a stick up their @$$ has LOVED the show!!!


----------



## clearance (Jan 29, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I bet a lot of people might just call you a HACK also........???? ever think about it?



I have been called a hack, by some, because I am a utility climber and always trim with spurs, (approved and allowed by the ISA certified supervisors employed by the utility company) but so what. Just a word. What Nosak and his outfit do is way beyond hack, it is wrong, in almost every way.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 29, 2009)

clearance said:


> I have been called a hack, by some, because I am a utility climber and always trim with spurs, (approved and allowed by the ISA certified supervisors employed by the utility company) but so what. Just a word. What Nosak and his outfit do is way beyond hack, it is wrong, in almost every way.



So you work for someone else. try running a business. anyway cry me a river


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> So you work for someone else. try running a business. anyway cry me a river



Yeah clearence, until you get a few rusty lawn mowers and see how business really works just keep your mouf shut. What do you know about bizniss anyway... :jester:


----------



## clearance (Jan 29, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> So you work for someone else. try running a business. anyway cry me a river



Back to mowing lawns Oaky, best be leaving the treework to the men. Not that there is anything wrong with mowing lawns, think I was about 7 the first time I used a gas mower, just saying.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 30, 2009)

clearance said:


> Back to mowing lawns Oaky, best be leaving the treework to the men. Not that there is anything wrong with mowing lawns, think I was about 7 the first time I used a gas mower, just saying.



I make gross profit/ last year well over a 150k with 3 people working for me. any way like i said in a different trend i am gone have a nice life.


----------



## clearance (Jan 30, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I make gross profit/ last year well over a 150k with 3 people working for me. any way like i said in a different trend i am gone have a nice life.



Thats great, I wish you well.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 30, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I bet a lot of people might just call you a HACK also........???? ever think about it?



nope. never been called a hack. i take pride in my effort. the results from my effort will never allow for me to be called a hack.

i do crane takedowns, run a bucket, climb a rope, and climb on spikes. none of the bs that show pulls would happen with me there. well, maybe it would happen but i wouldnt be there. why? because i dont work like that and i wouldnt want to be associated with a bunch of idiots. before i climbed though i did work for a guy who ran "popeye tree" into the ground. that guy, peter g, was/is the biggest POS i have met in the tree industry but now after watching a couple of those shows paul nosack is now tied with pete. a real amazing accomplishment if you know who pete g is. btw. pete used to let guys suck his #### for coke. i wonder if paul got his stuff from pete.

again btw. popeye tree is the same company that tore an enclosed porch off a house when he flipped his crane a few years ago. yup. 

so, old joak. you been getting your coke from pete too?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

did i miss somthing here, is Old Oak Mr nosak?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 30, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> did i miss somthing here, is Old Oak Mr nosak?



I can't say that, but I think it's someone close to him.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmm 9 posts all about the same topic :monkey:


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 30, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I make gross profit/ last year well over a 150k with 3 people working for me. any way like i said in a different trend i am gone have a nice life.



I do not understand this post.

4 people working for a calendar year generated $150,000 gross, or did you clear a profit of $150,000 in a calendar year employing 4 people?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

im thinking Mr Nosak is prolly fast on his way to the unemployment office chassin his next check  ill bet if Nosak went fer a spot on comedy central he'd still have a TV show


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

I take offense to all the lawn mowing coments here as I mow lawns as well as tree work, been in the tree business 20 (7 years personal business) and lawn business 2 years, nothing wrong doing both side by side.






now for the fine print:if all you do is lawns don't come here and talk trees if you don't know the business....


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> im thinking Mr Nosak is prolly fast on his way to the unemployment office chassin his next check  ill bet if Nosak went fer a spot on comedy central he'd still have a TV show


maybe he can get a spot on south park, he'd fit right in with the way he talks.........lol


----------



## AOD (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if FOX will pick up this show.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 30, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I make gross profit/ last year well over a 150k with 3 people working for me. any way like i said in a different trend i am gone have a nice life.



This is cracking me up. I can piss farther than you!!! Who cares about money? I've had it before and I'm happier without it. Money is NOT the measure of success. I'm actually more proud that I have no debt. Can you say the same? Robb


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 30, 2009)

hack saws are for hacks. Chainsaws are for pride stuffed [email protected]@#rs!!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2009)

oldirty said:


> nope. never been called a hack. i take pride in my effort. the results from my effort will never allow for me to be called a hack.
> 
> i do crane takedowns, run a bucket, climb a rope, and climb on spikes. none of the bs that show pulls would happen with me there. well, maybe it would happen but i wouldnt be there. why? because i dont work like that and i wouldnt want to be associated with a bunch of idiots. before i climbed though i did work for a guy who ran "popeye tree" into the ground. that guy, peter g, was/is the biggest POS i have met in the tree industry but now after watching a couple of those shows paul nosack is now tied with pete. a real amazing accomplishment if you know who pete g is. btw. pete used to let guys suck his #### for coke. i wonder if paul got his stuff from pete.
> 
> ...




 Yeah, but somebody called you a jerk one time. Must have been some grouchy old fart.

And you're spot on about Nosack and/or OldOak...they're a joke.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 30, 2009)

What the hell is gross profit?

I always thought profit was a net function.


I'll answer my own question.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_profit


----------



## fishercat (Jan 30, 2009)

*i'm not an arborist.*



Romeosgrl said:


> Funny thing is, anyone and everyone I know that has watched the show that isn't an "arborist" with a stick up their @$$ has LOVED the show!!!



i thought it was waste of electricity.not to mention the wear and tear on my TV screen and ears.they should change the name to Barnum and Bailey Tree service because they are a full blown circus act.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2009)

Husky137 said:


> What the hell is gross profit?
> 
> I always thought profit was a net function.
> 
> ...



I've see it used in commercial fishing. They'd call gross profit the total dollars recieved for a load of fish, crabs, whatever, before boat expenses were deducted.
After boat expenses were deducted from the gross profit you had net profit, and from that the crew shares were figured. 
Not everybody did it that way and not everybody figured it just the same way. Like most book keeping there's all kinds of room for slack, and for manipulation.

Sooooo...gross profit might mean something entirely different to Oldoak. Probably does, too.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 30, 2009)

TLC does a show called Mega Movers. A company that I used to work for was on there twice Moving 2 trains and a barn. They did great portraying the moves without making them look like dipshiots. The only reason to take it to that level is if you don't find the crew/job interesting in its own right.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Jan 31, 2009)

Mntn Man said:


> TLC does a show called Mega Movers. A company that I used to work for was on there twice Moving 2 trains and a barn. They did great portraying the moves without making them look like dipshiots. The only reason to take it to that level is if you don't find the crew/job interesting in its own right.



good point


----------



## rbtree (Jan 31, 2009)

This older article about Paul is rather complimentary.

http://www.urbantulsa.com/gyrobase/PrintFriendly?oid=16914


----------



## rbtree (Jan 31, 2009)

But then, after the show started airing in Tulsa, this discussion occurred......some choice comments....

http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8314

as treemd has said, Nosak Tree Service's reputation is less than stellar.


----------



## treedog54 (Jan 31, 2009)

*NO sak Tree*

Feel sorry for the crew .I,m an old timer, started doin trees in69 .Any man talked to me like he does to his crew while I was working for them would be seriously hurt immediately.Pissed on more trees than hes done .And I think show does give all true tree guys a bad rep.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 31, 2009)

rbtree said:


> But then, after the show started airing in Tulsa, this discussion occurred......some choice comments....
> 
> http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8314



On page 2 of your link, "John Redcorn" claims that the guy with the long goatee, whose bio says his favorite magazine is "High Times", goes to bars with a guy who's not on the show, and they like to start fights. 

I checked on nosackraw.com and there's a fellow with a long goatee, favorite mag is "High Times", and his name is Joshua Paul Nosack.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Jan 31, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> On page 2 of your link, "John Redcorn" claims that the guy with the long goatee, whose bio says his favorite magazine is "High Times", goes to bars with a guy who's not on the show, and they like to start fights.
> 
> I checked on nosackraw.com and there's a fellow with a long goatee, favorite mag is "High Times", and his name is Joshua Paul Nosack.



Yep, its Pauls nephew.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 31, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Yep, its Pauls nephew.



Was the part about ill tempered bar behavior true, and is his pub brawling partner his brother?


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Was the part about ill tempered bar behavior true, and is his pub brawling partner his brother?



That I dont really know, since Ive never been out with him, but I have heard rumor of it before.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Yes, Gerome is a very good climber, see we agree on something! And I also agree Paul is an idiot! There, we agree on 2 things... the only thing I dont agree with, is that there is anything wrong with the show...general mass population likes to see mishaps...likes to see drama...and thats what is in the show. Dont like it, dont watch.



She's definately the truck driver...


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> She's definately the truck driver...



Did you not read back earlier in the post? Im not Michelle (the truck driver) Im Geromes wife!


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 2, 2009)

*Other drugs*

Alcohol has certainly been a huge problem in the loggers of days past and present.

Meth has made its way into the woods of the PNW. Not necessarily in a big way among the fallers, but certainly down the food chain. Some outfits deal with weekly turnover at the grunt level.

==============

Can anyone give us a feel for the drugs of choice other than alcohol and tobacco in the arborist community? (I'm just going to assume those particular drugs are used extensively.)

-----------------

In all honesty, if you're a general member of the public and you view AxMen and Saw 4 you have to wonder about that.
I don't care who I just offended, other than those who actually don't have a drug problem. SORRY.

You look at the behaviors on these shows and have to wonder.


*****************

That is the image projected.

Get over that FACT and consider how you can help your industry starting with competency *and behavior*.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Did you not read back earlier in the post? Im not Michelle (the truck driver) Im Geromes wife!



Yeah I read it, I was just stirring the pot a little. Relax...You said earlier that if one didn't like the show then they shouldn't watch it. I don't and I don't. I caught the show twice and commented earlier that I'm not an arborist but even I could see the damage this does to the industry. To some degree your husband's rep may be damaged by his association with this idiot. I can see why people are calling for the show to be pulled.
High times reading, dope smoking chain saw running idiots with ADHD, that's great theater.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Alcohol has certainly been a huge problem in the loggers of days past and present.
> 
> Meth has made its way into the woods of the PNW. Not necessarily in a big way among the fallers, but certainly down the food chain. Some outfits deal with weekly turnover at the grunt level.
> 
> ...



Gerome is the only one I can speak for and I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt he does not do any drugs. He even quit smoking...so proud of him for that...
But just to play devils advocate here, just because someone acts in a way unbecoming, that you dont agree with, in no way means they are on drugs. I know a lot of guys in the tree industry, and that blanket statement is extremely off base and judgemental and rude. And to say no offense and then say something offensive, doesn't make you sound like any less of an ass. 
And as Ive said before, and will say once more, the show is 20 minutes cliped out of hours and hours of taping...what the producers want, is what will sell the show, and NO ONE in this industry can tell me they never have screw ups, mishaps, or miscommunications. So before you judge Paul and the crew, maybe think about the great number of hours that you dont see, that the producers didn't show because there was no excitement (I.E. mishaps). Maybe none of you have ever lifted a crane off the ground, but you cant tell me you haven't had a mishap of any kind. Man people are so judgemental! Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones... Get off your high horse and look in a mirror. I GUARANTEE you are not perfect or even close to it.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 2, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Alcohol has certainly been a huge problem in the loggers of days past and present.
> 
> Meth has made its way into the woods of the PNW. Not necessarily in a big way among the fallers, but certainly down the food chain. Some outfits deal with weekly turnover at the grunt level.
> 
> ...


:agree2: In this coming economy, to be competative image will be everything. If I needed a tree taken down my money wouldn't go to the loudmouth who's crew prefers sleeveless t-shirts and look like they just got out on bond.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> :agree2: In this coming economy, to be competative image will be everything. If I needed a tree taken down my money wouldn't go to the loudmouth who's crew prefers sleeveless t-shirts and look like they just got out on bond.



Good thing Im married to the best tree guy in the state, I dont have to worry about hiring anyone to do it. 
You know, Gerome has more years of on the job experience than a lot of "certified arborists", He is respectful, professional, and extremely good at what he does. So if people want to look at the sleveless shirt and earrings and not hire him for it, then they are ignorant and its their loss. Uptight, rigid peice of crap, close minded idiots deserve shoddy work if all they care about is how a person dresses. And what makes a person look like they "just got out on bond"? Facial hair, messy hair, sleveless shirt...ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Wow, seriouly, grow up! I went to work with Gerome this weekend and was his ground hand, I was wearing the crappiest pair of jeans I could find, and a stained up carhardt hoodie cuz its dirty messy work and clothes get torn up, plus OMG my hair was a mess (from the hard hat) and I was dirty from DRAGGING BRUSH...does that make me freshly released on bond too?


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Good thing Im married to the best tree guy in the state, I dont have to worry about hiring anyone to do it.
> You know, Gerome has more years of on the job experience than a lot of "certified arborists", He is respectful, professional, and extremely good at what he does. So if people want to look at the sleveless shirt and earrings and not hire him for it, then they are ignorant and its their loss. Uptight, rigid peice of crap, close minded idiots deserve shoddy work if all they care about is how a person dresses. And what makes a person look like they "just got out on bond"? Facial hair, messy hair, sleveless shirt...ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Wow, seriouly, grow up! I went to work with Gerome this weekend and was his ground hand, I was wearing the crappiest pair of jeans I could find, and a stained up carhardt hoodie cuz its dirty messy work and clothes get torn up, plus OMG my hair was a mess (from the hard hat) and I was dirty from DRAGGING BRUSH...does that make me freshly released on bond too?



Listen here missy, I think you need to grow up instead of telling others to grow up


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Listen here missy, I think you need to grow up instead of telling others to grow up



When people are judgemental and rude, they need to grow up, I haven't insulted anyone on this thread, I have more class than that. No one on here has met a single one of those guys on the show, so judging them and saying they look like criminals, is CHILDISH! Me telling them they are being childish doesn't make me need to grow up....it makes me right.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> When people are judgemental and rude, they need to grow up, I haven't insulted anyone on this thread, I have more class than that. No one on here has met a single one of those guys on the show, so judging them and saying they look like criminals, is CHILDISH! Me telling them they are being childish doesn't make me need to grow up....it makes me right.



Why so judgmental towards them?
their just sharing their thoughts!


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Good thing Im married to the best tree guy in the state, I dont have to worry about hiring anyone to do it.
> You know, Gerome has more years of on the job experience than a lot of "certified arborists", He is respectful, professional, and extremely good at what he does. So if people want to look at the sleveless shirt and earrings and not hire him for it, then they are ignorant and its their loss. Uptight, rigid peice of crap, close minded idiots deserve shoddy work if all they care about is how a person dresses. And what makes a person look like they "just got out on bond"? Facial hair, messy hair, sleveless shirt...ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Wow, seriouly, grow up! I went to work with Gerome this weekend and was his ground hand, I was wearing the crappiest pair of jeans I could find, and a stained up carhardt hoodie cuz its dirty messy work and clothes get torn up, plus OMG my hair was a mess (from the hard hat) and I was dirty from DRAGGING BRUSH...does that make me freshly released on bond too?



Quit showing off


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Quit showing off



Showing off? 
I get out and do the dirty work, dont just sit here and pretend to know what Im talking about.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 2, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.





lab-rat said:


> You are a good guy but c'mon!!!!



just some friendly south of the river teasing... you know how it goes.


----------



## PB (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Why so judgmental towards them?
> their just sharing their thoughts!



I think you would be standing up for Mr. Jkebxjunke if an entire thread was pointing out his flaws at his job. It is what husbands and wives do, whether their spouses are right or wrong. Am I wrong?


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I think you would be standing up for Mr. Jkebxjunke if an entire thread was pointing out his flaws at his job. It is what husbands and wives do, whether their spouses are right or wrong. Am I wrong?



:agree2:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> You know, Gerome has more years of on the job experience than a lot of "certified arborists",



Just because he has experience doesn't mean he is doing it safely. I know guys who have been doing tree work for 30-45 years and still do it unsafely and hacked. (IE crane accidents, trees on houses, etc...)


When i was doing line clearance work we would have 75-100 different 2-3 man crews working 10 hours a day normally and 18 hours during storm restoration. In the years I worked there we never had a crane tip over, or tree on a house, or bobcat riding wheelies down the street etc.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Showing off?
> I get out and do the dirty work, dont just sit here and pretend to know what Im talking about.



*CAT FIGHT!!!*


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Just because he has experience doesn't mean he is doing it safely. I know guys who have been doing tree work for 30-45 years and still do it unsafely and hacked. (IE crane accidents, trees on houses, etc...)
> 
> 
> When i was doing line clearance work we would have 75-100 different 2-3 man crews working 10 hours a day normally and 18 hours during storm restoration. In the years I worked there we never had a crane tip over, or tree on a house, or bobcat riding wheelies down the street etc.



I said Gerome had that much experience, didn't say Paul did...Gerome is always safe in his work....didn't say Paul was that either...and paul is the only moron that does wheelies in the bobcat, Ive always thought that was unprofessional and stupid. As for the crane being lifted off the ground, yes, that was extremely dangerous and could have been prevented had the climber and crane operator been communicating...HOWEVER, the crane did NOT tip over and nothing was damaged. And to my knowledge, the only time a tree has ever been dropped on a house by Pauls crew, is when it was on purpose.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> *CAT FIGHT!!!*



I honestly didn't mean that as a dig to her...I dont know what she does...I just meant Im not trying to just run my mouth, Ive been out there and done the work.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Good thing Im married to the best tree guy in the state, I dont have to worry about hiring anyone to do it.
> You know, Gerome has more years of on the job experience than a lot of "certified arborists", He is respectful, professional, and extremely good at what he does. So if people want to look at the sleveless shirt and earrings and not hire him for it, then they are ignorant and its their loss. Uptight, rigid peice of crap, close minded idiots deserve shoddy work if all they care about is how a person dresses. And what makes a person look like they "just got out on bond"? Facial hair, messy hair, sleveless shirt...ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Wow, seriouly, grow up! I went to work with Gerome this weekend and was his ground hand, I was wearing the crappiest pair of jeans I could find, and a stained up carhardt hoodie cuz its dirty messy work and clothes get torn up, plus OMG my hair was a mess (from the hard hat) and I was dirty from DRAGGING BRUSH...does that make me freshly released on bond too?


Noooo. People look at the sleeveless t-shirt and the earrings and facial hair and think, (this guy reads high times and smokes dope, so why would I want him working on my property) and in this case they would be right. I get that it's a dirty job but what's wrong with making the effort to at least look professional? A long sleeve workshirt and some PPE is asking too much?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> And to my knowledge, the only time a tree has ever been dropped on a house by Pauls crew, is when it was on purpose.



In the two episodes i saw one they lifted up a corner of the roof on one house and in another the crane couldn't lift the log and it grazed the shingles. Both are unacceptable in this industry, as is lifting the crane up.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 2, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> In the two episodes i saw one they lifted up a corner of the roof on one house and in another the crane couldn't lift the log and it grazed the shingles. Both are unacceptable in this industry, as is lifting the crane up.



Yep, you are correct, it did lift up a peice of the roof on that ladys shed...and Gerome warned Paul that would happen, and tried to get him to let him cut it instead of poping it off cuz he told Paul that was what would happen and Paul wouldn't listen. So that was Pauls fault and totally stupid of him. I do agree. 
The other where it grazed the shingles, was put on...Paul could have lifted that log but was trying to make it dramatic for the show. There was no damage to the home.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Paul could have lifted that log but was trying to make it dramatic for the show. There was no damage to the home.




I never said it was Geromes fault. And saying that paul made it more dramatic for the show to me means that he has no respect for his job and industry, and doesn't care about doing it safely or correctly. Cough cough Hacks.

Edit: And even though there is no damage, touching a roof is unacceptable.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 2, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> The other where it grazed the shingles, was put on...Paul could have lifted that log but was trying to make it dramatic for the show. There was no damage to the home.



What is Paul's relationship to the owner of the house that he deliberately kissed with the log? 
If it's an arborist/client relationship with somebody who hired professionals to do a job on his property, the homeowner should cut his balls off and feed them to him. If it's some friend who volunteered a house for some dramatic filming, that would be different. 

For comparison, it's OK for me to take unnecessary risks and thumb my nose at the IRS a bit when I'm preparing my own return, but it would be highly unethical to present something on a client's return in a manner that the IRS considers improper. They pay me to keep them out of trouble, not to get them into trouble.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> What is Paul's relationship to the owner of the house that he deliberately kissed with the log?
> If it's an arborist/client relationship with somebody who hired professionals to do a job on his property, the homeowner should cut his balls off and feed them to him. If it's some friend who volunteered a house for some dramatic filming, that would be different.
> 
> For comparison, it's OK for me to take unnecessary risks and thumb my nose at the IRS a bit when I'm preparing my own return, but it would be highly unethical to present something on a client's return in a manner that the IRS considers improper. They pay me to keep them out of trouble, not to get them into trouble.


every single tree company has had some damage at one time or another! tls is looking for that kind of crap and thats why it looks like nosak busts up everything he touches. the man has bin in the tree biz fer 10 years and has been very successful. its a damn sham tlc is looking for stupid crap to make the company look bad. tlc has the connections and money to put out a bad ass show and im sure there is plenty of company's that would like to star in them. i just dont know why they aired such stupid crap. tree removals are awesome and if things went smooth and people think its boring than blame tlc!! boring or not i still want to watch any and all tree shows that ever air. after doing the work fer 13 years im still not board watching /doing it. i love tree climbing and removals!!!


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 2, 2009)

*Pot calling the Kettle Black*

Judgmental ?????

*"I said Gerome had that much experience, didn't say Paul did...Gerome is always safe in his work....didn't say Paul was that either...and paul is the only moron that does wheelies in the bobcat, Ive always thought that was unprofessional and stupid. As for the crane being lifted off the ground, yes, that was extremely dangerous and could have been prevented had the climber and crane operator been communicating...HOWEVER, the crane did NOT tip over and nothing was damaged. And to my knowledge, the only time a tree has ever been dropped on a house by Pauls crew, is when it was on purpose."*

That wasn't very nice.

At least you see our point.

Thanks for that.

================

Appearance:

*PPE is THE uniform that is not subject to negotiation.

No PPE, not professional. Regardless of how many tattoos are exposed or hidden.*


----------



## Backwood (Feb 3, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> and I was dirty



Got to love a dirty  girl


----------



## VA_133Super (Feb 3, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Showing off?
> I get out and do the dirty work, dont just sit here and pretend to know what Im talking about.



opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

hello everyone , i taken the time to register just to reply to the idiot who judges people by the way the look and the clothes they wear. you know who you are . first i bet i could create a line up of criminals and and real tree care professionals and in that i mean people who have created and perfected the way tree care is done and the standard by which we should all hope to achieve and your stupid a$$ wouldn't be able to tell them apart.second i think that you have forgotten that this country was built by men and women who didn't always wear hardhats and tie off when they were 2 inches off the ground, and they managed just fine. hardhats were created so that people like u don't go home with a headache everyday. i look forward to replying to your next idiotic comment .


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

nosak will not let me in so i can post. nutsak has changed things so i dont exist as a member in his forum. i hope they kick his ass off of TV!!!
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=281563148. here ya go, let him have it!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, Hi?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Well, Hi?


x2


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey everybody why do you hate this dude so much when u know you would love to see this fool dump his 200,000 dollar crane on your neighbors house that would be funny and educational


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> hey everybody why do you hate this dude so much when u know you would love to see this fool dump his 200,000 dollar crane on your neighbors house that would be funny and educational


cause the guy set a bad example to the world and gives other tree care professionals a bad name. plain and simple the guy is a retoid!!!


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 6, 2009)

The crying has started again. just because someone has their own TV show and some don't is no need to be jealous.[ OR A $200.000 crane,tractor trailer, big chipper,2 bobcats, its all going to be OK] Or do you think your customers will think you are a hack like him or a hack like yourself. [ my suspension has expired, not one bad word this time. I DO HAVE A FEW LEFT. HAVE A NICE DAY. O AND THE SHOW IS COMING BACK. DON'T FORGET TO WATCH.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting, I thought you were done and leaving?


Funny, we get a newbie complaining, and all of the sudden here comes cranky, coincidence, I think not!


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

it would be a damn shame if a worker got hurt or killed cause of his whacked out call shot. imo presentation means a lot.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 6, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Interesting, I thought you were done and leaving?
> 
> 
> Funny, we get a newbie complaining, and all of the sudden here comes cranky, coincidence, I think not!



I was but you all started crying again so i got a e mail [ cry mail ] from this site so i thought ck back. I also had a lot of work to do, might try it sometime because with 7287 posts you must not have much to do.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> hello everyone , i taken the time to register just to reply to the idiot who judges people by the way the look and the clothes they wear. you know who you are . first i bet i could create a line up of criminals and and real tree care professionals and in that i mean people who have created and perfected the way tree care is done and the standard by which we should all hope to achieve and your stupid a$$ wouldn't be able to tell them apart.second i think that you have forgotten that this country was built by men and women who didn't always wear hardhats and tie off when they were 2 inches off the ground, and they managed just fine. hardhats were created so that people like u don't go home with a headache everyday. i look forward to replying to your next idiotic comment .





OLD OAK said:


> I was but you all started crying again so i got a e mail [ cry mail ] from this site so i thought ck back. I also had a lot of work to do, might try it sometime because with 7287 posts you must not have much to do.



You got an email because of the post above, HE was crying. Look at the dates 'tard!

I've plenty to do, and do it fine thank you. I've been a member here a day or two.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

wrong he has no effect on our business at all people will still hire him everyday he will be back on tv no one will die and the world will still turn i'll still be reading high times in my sleeveless shirt while getting tatooed and pierced get over it


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I was but you all started crying again so i got a e mail [ cry mail ] from this site so i thought ck back. I also had a lot of work to do, might try it sometime because with 7287 posts you must not have much to do.


are you nosak? wll voted ta give you a second chance. why wont you let me in your lil fan club? if it wernt for this site you may have killed your climber. hope you got your act together for the remake of that joke of a show you bought. why the hell would you want people to show the world how unskilled your work is? lease change what you say about the trees being the most deadly veggies on earth!!! that is whacked like the rest of the show, and needs ta go in the trash with the old nosak show.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> wrong he has no effect on our business at all people will still hire him everyday he will be back on tv no one will die and the world will still turn i'll still be reading high times in my sleeveless shirt while getting tatooed and pierced get over it



Read your mags, get your tats, hell toke it up on your own time, I don't care.
But you'd better be clean and sober on the jobsite. Because he is going to get someone hurt, maybe you, maybe not. But if it is you, and you can't pass a DAT, it's your ass then!
Yes, he is going to get someone hurt, he is too cavalier, too busy working the phone when he should have someone else running the crane. Too busy putting on a show for ratings, and the little pranks work great, but they also can bite you in the ass!

Just be careful, and be ready to cover your butt, he's to worried about ratings to cover it for you. I hope he can learn a little discipline from all of this at least. As I said before, I hate to speak badly of him as all I have seen is his tv persona. I'm sure he has other redeeming qualities, just would like to see them.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> wrong he has no effect on our business at all people will still hire him everyday he will be back on tv no one will die and the world will still turn i'll still be reading high times in my sleeveless shirt while getting tatooed and pierced get over it


i think the drugs have clowded your brain. pot is just a gate-way drug fer you and is not the reason you are so skrewd up. you got them cocaine eyes with the meth look. clean up your act Josh and get a real job:looser:


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 6, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> You got an email because of the post above, HE was crying. Look at the dates 'tard!
> 
> I've plenty to do, and do it fine thank you. I've been a member here a day or two.



I know why i got e mail. YOU DA. I am NOT Nosak. I do run my crew like him at times, but thank you for thinking so highly of me. DON'T FORGET TO WATCH THE SHOW.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I know why i got e mail. YOU DA. I am NOT Nosak. I do run my crew like him at times, but thank you for thinking so highly of me. DON'T FORGET TO WATCH THE SHOW.



Ok Paul, nice to have met you. Names Andy.

And I have a BIL in Tulsa, have to hook up and have a ber next time I am down.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

oldoak=nosak
climber101=josh


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> oldoak=nosak
> climber101=josh


does seem that way doesn't it??????


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

furthermore as i contnue to make some new friends im also gonna read the directions so i can do all the cool stuff you people do like putting something in blue so you know exactly which dumn dumn im talking to .god i could see how smart this bunch of genuises is since glendora nj is so close to tulsa ok if this tree cutting thing doesnt work for u boys ,maybe you should be cops


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> oldoak=nosak
> climber101=josh



CLIMBER101 might be josh , but i am not Nosak. I am JOHN. BUT THANKS.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> CLIMBER101 might be josh , but i am not Nosak. I am JOHN. BUT THANKS.


whats your relationship with Paul?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> whats your relationship with Paul?


*whats tha matta josh got your tongue?*


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> whats your relationship with Paul?



NONE at all. I DON'T KNOW HIM. At all. I am in Virginia, 1 hour from Virginia beach 2 hr. from Richmond. I saw a good show with someone running a crew like i do with [i think] a lot of $ hanging over their head in equipment telling the boys to get to work. With TLC [i think] saying lets see some drama. Then i find out show has been removed because people are upset because its makes them look bad. To that i say grow the *up. Get over yourself if you look bad its because of you not him.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I B!!!! Gonna be in that neck of the woods this summer!! Gots a sister out there I need to visit in Richmond!!
I hope I can meet Tommy Hall when I am out there as well!


----------



## 046 (Feb 6, 2009)

holy cow... what a thread.. can't believe I missed this..

also in Tulsa..


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

046 said:


> holy cow... what a thread.. can't believe I missed this..
> 
> also in Tulsa..



Well, I'll let you know the next time I am down!


----------



## Backwood (Feb 6, 2009)

What bothered me was it was a bunch of spineless employes letting a nosack loudmouth talk to them the way he did. If you talk to your employees like that, may you get what you deserve.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

how the hell do i update this so i can answer these bozos quicker i'm getting tired and need my beauty sleep heeeelp


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe hit "refresh" on your browser?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks that'll fix me right up yall o where is that button i just got this thing for my bday ahh where everybody go


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are using Windows it's on the top right side of the address bar, where it shows the "http://www.................."


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

found it wow this is fast


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

See, I'm even a helpful #######!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey i got a dumn question if that dude is such a bum how the hell is he doing so good maybe i wish he would explain i would love to hear about it maybe wll can explain that to me since he's got me all figured out down to the drugs i do and he learned all that in just 1 hour incredible i think soooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> hey i got a dumn question if that dude is such a bum how the hell is he doing so good maybe i wish he would explain i would love to hear about it maybe wll can explain that to me since he's got me all figured out down to the drugs i do and he learned all that in just 1 hour incredible i think soooooooooooooooooooo



As I understand it, he had a roofing company that he sold to finance the tree company.
I doubt he acts that badly all the time, just hams it up for the cameras. If he did act like that I doubt he would have much crew to work with after a week or two, unless these people have been kicked off every other tree crew in the area.
Per his worde in the last show aired, he was financed up to his ears to pay people. Maybe he isn't doing so well?
Maybe he is, and he just did a lot of stupid things on camera to make it look good?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey sawinredneck can u get wll out the bathroom so i can finish the idiot bash


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 6, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> hey sawinredneck can u get wll out the bathroom so i can finish the idiot bash


he must be in bed............


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 7, 2009)

i worked for a nosak type for 7 years napolean sydrome but for seven years i had work everyday 12 hrs if i wanted it sometimes a little tuff getting my loot but what a salesman he could sell a removal and then get and sell another job to four neighbors and not garbage work good money stuff hey rftreeman go rattle his cage


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think WLL is probably passed out about now. He usually on hits here for a couple of hours. 
He's not all bad either BTW.

I've been down with pneumonia, WAY too much time on here lately!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i worked for a nosak type for 7 years napolean sydrome but for seven years i had work everyday 12 hrs if i wanted it sometimes a little tuff getting my loot but what a salesman he could sell a removal and then get and sell another job to four neighbors and not garbage work good money stuff hey rftreeman go rattle his cage



And you were young, and you learned a lot. But you didn't have a family and you could go out to the bars with your buddies and blow it off everynight and all was good.

I am pushing 40, I have a four year old son and a wife of 16 years. I don't like bringing that crap home anymore.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> whats btw mean , bellow the waist maybe i should try to be a little nicer that would make my doctor happy it just really bothers me when people talk s##T



BTW= by the way.


You won't like me then, I talk a lot of ####! But I ain't right in the head either!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 7, 2009)

i tried to learn from his mistakes and run my bus better but it just seems like doin right gets u nowhere i made more money being a bum than trying to do it right thats why i drive ten year old trucks and not a new mercedes it tough to see people bend the till they break and have it all also this whole crane incident falls directly on the climber he over boomed and knew it he said and made his move anyway dont put all on napolean


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2009)

In all fairnss, on the show, they showed an "engineer" and Paul discussing the weight, then the climber came in AFTER the decission was made.
How that was edited, I DO NOT KNOW, but that is the way it showed.

There is nothing wrong with being a bum, as long as you take care of what needs taken care of! Got a house? Got heat? Got food? Then you aint much of a bum are you?


----------



## yooper (Feb 7, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> BTW= by the way.
> 
> 
> You won't like me then, I talk a lot of ####! But I ain't right in the head either!



O come on dude yer right in the head...may be on the short bus but who aint! but I would say right in the head. I see allot of good stuff come out of that melon on here! I like you even though yer a red neck!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 7, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> In all fairnss, on the show, they showed an "engineer" and Paul discussing the weight, then the climber came in AFTER the decission was made.
> How that was edited, I DO NOT KNOW, but that is the way it showed.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a bum, as long as you take care of what needs taken care of! Got a house? Got heat? Got food? Then you aint much of a bum are you?



what the hell was he doin maybe instead of guessing a weight when its obvious that there real good at that maybe someone should have told the engineer that he was over boomed by four feet and he could have told napolean that. i enjoy the good and bad stuff that i see check out youtube and use oak tree removal as your key word the climber uses a remote to run the crane 2 men do a removal impressive fast and really safe


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2009)

They started late and tried to rush it done.
Now, just guessing, that was a 22-25 ton crane.
A good 40 deg. angle on the boom, max length, down to 12-15 tons?
Then pick 3/4's of a large tree?

This is where the #### talking starts.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 7, 2009)

also that crane is equipped with with an overload sensor its new enough you need to manually override that yea i agree that haste almost wasted the climber no need for that they could have done that tree right in 3 to 4 hrs maybe hes cheap and he needs to do two of those a day to eat


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

well, I'm not here to fight. i just want a kick ass tree removal show! after watching the show, i gotta say, i was in shock. the show was horrible. i cant stand the way Nosak ran around acting like an idiot. on top of all that the show highlighted nothing but damage and f-ups. IMO Saw For Hire needs to make some changes or no reputable company is going to be happy. It anger's me that Nosak scares people into removal!! THAT SHAT NEEDS TA STOP!!! 
It needs to be a Federal law that no tree company owner can run his/her tree service without being a certified arborist. Nosak gives the industry a black eye! Get your shat together and come back like you know what your doing and talking about. Better yet just keep your mouth shut!! You showed the entire arborist community that you don't know the difference between an oak and a maple. We are all pissed!! Any who, good luck and be safe. best of wishes to you and the crew. your biggest fan,  .

P.S. Josh, all i know about you is that you get high and mutilate your body. what did you think would happen when you put your self on TV for the world to judge?:monkey: did you even think?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i need u to understand one thing this aint josh i really live far away from ok and all that s##t i said was just that nothin more try to put yourself in someone else shoes sometimes there nothin wrong with being slightly diff from u i dont do drugsi have a family and a KINDA MODERAtely sucessful bus. that feeds my family and that makes me proud of my profession and everyone who do it right


i often will put myself on the other side of the fence.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

im 28 i have an o'l lady of 9yrs. we have 2 children. 6yro son & 12mo daughter. i love the work i do


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 7, 2009)

i got the call to check out this show by my buddy who is so by the book that you would think that he wrote it i watched the first ten minutes and got a sick feeling in my stomach because ive been atthat time when things are about to get real ugly and i turned it off and went and had a smoke but was drawn back to see what was next curiosity and it didnt dissapoint the pick over the house that touched the roof scared me more than a really good scary movie


----------



## yooper (Feb 7, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> im 28 i have an o'l lady of 9yrs. we have 2 children. 6yro son & 12mo daughter. i love the work i do



every time I see your avatar of that little buckaroo...I think back at my kids at that age........


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

*the short rundown of me*

I hate crooks,scumbags and liars. I have built my life with love honesty and hard work. i like to share and learn with others. I care about my work and use my knowledge as an advantage. I cant stand how people lie and blow smoke up customers butts to chop on trees. I hate hacks!! I think only qualified people should be aloud to work on trees. I think the isa should be funded threw the government and be a nonprofit org. I'm all for power to the people. I hate greed and sham artists.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

yooper said:


> every time I see your avatar of that little buckaroo...I think back at my kids at that age........


thats my son Thomas. he is 4yrs old in that pic. he is now climbing on his own. im very proud of him. i love him with all my heart!!


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

good night folks. its nice 2 b important but its more important to be nice im off ta bed


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 7, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> wrong he has no effect on our business at all people will still hire him everyday he will be back on tv no one will die and the world will still turn i'll still be reading high times in my sleeveless shirt while getting tatooed and pierced get over it



Stay with that plan. You're proving the old law enforcement theory that profiling works. Be sure and put that you read "High Times" on your next resume it'll definately help. In my profession we call you "job security"...


----------



## camdentree (Feb 7, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> Stay with that plan. You're proving the old law enforcement theory that profiling works. Be sure and put that you read "High Times" on your next resume it'll definately help. In my profession we call you "job security"...


 i am a long time friend of treeclimber101 i think that u missed a lot of what was said he not a drug user at all and if tatoos are a profile than someone should tell all of the your types that they should wear longer sleeves because us losers can see the there tatoos hangin out of there uniforms and not that i dont respect ur kind but you fit a profile of someone that probably got beat on real bad in school and this is your revenge freeeeeze


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

camdentree said:


> i am a long time friend of treeclimber101 i think that u missed a lot of what was said he not a drug user at all and if tatoos are a profile than someone should tell all of the your types that they should wear longer sleeves because us losers can see the there tatoos hangin out of there uniforms and not that i dont respect ur kind but you fit a profile of someone that probably got beat on real bad in school and this is your revenge freeeeeze


how did this one post get this man banned?:monkey:


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 7, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> how did this one post get this man banned?:monkey:





oldirty said:


> apparently the popo can f with you but you cant f with the popo.


this is odd............................

that post was no worst then some of the post the three of us have written...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

:agree2:


Rftreeman said:


> this is odd............................
> 
> that post was no worst then some of the post the three of us have written...........:hmm3grin2orange:










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

littlebuk said:


> i think u would have a real problem finding a large tree removal done to the expections and demands of osha


not realy you just gotta look in the right place


littlebuk; said:


> for god sakeyou cant even run a climbing saw one handed any more where does it end


:deadhorse:


littlebuk said:


> the problem with this nosak dude is he let them edit this show to make him look like some smo


:agree2: welcome to A/S Lb.


----------



## edisto (Feb 7, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> how did this one post get this man banned?:monkey:



The rambling text with no capitalization (or punctuation) for that matter suggests to me it's treeclimber101 (banned). My guess is the mods can tell from an IP address when posts come from the same computer, so that banned trolls can stay banned.


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2009)

edisto said:


> The rambling text with no capitalization (or punctuation) for that matter suggests to me it's treeclimber101 (banned). My guess is the mods can tell from an IP address when posts come from the same computer, so that banned trolls can stay banned.



Good explanation Ed, makes sense.
How one can defend the actions of Nosak is beyond me. I have done some dumb stuff as well, but nothing like that, and I sure wouldn't be proud it was on tv.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Good explanation Ed, makes sense.
> How one can defend the actions of Nosak is beyond me. I have done some dumb stuff as well, but nothing like that, and I sure wouldn't be proud it was on tv.


 i got banned for poor language and negative opinions obviously offending some important peolple. i love the show want it back but with a few changes no screaming, afew sleeved shirts, no more lawn chairs and work other than removals lets see some trimming and cable work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i got banned for poor language and negative opinions obviously offending some important peolple. i love the show want it back but with a few changes no screaming, afew sleeved shirts, no more lawn chairs and work other than removals lets see some trimming and cable work.


 everyone has to learn to laugh, look at how many dumn cop shows there are out there and there not cryin. grow up do your job perfect everyday and then u can cry as much as u want.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

camdentree said:


> i am a long time friend of treeclimber101 i think that u missed a lot of what was said he not a drug user at all and if tatoos are a profile than someone should tell all of the your types that they should wear longer sleeves because us losers can see the there tatoos hangin out of there uniforms and not that i dont respect ur kind but you fit a profile of someone that probably got beat on real bad in school and this is your revenge freeeeeze



I see your point. To be clear I have no problems with tattoos, I have five of them myself and am a big fan of them. My issue is when you make statements in a public forum about drug usage or the support of it you should expect to be scrutinized a bit. The way someone looks is not and never should be a determining factor for a decision to arrest but it is a part of the totality of the circumstances. For what it's worth your profile of me is incorrect but I have no problem with your thinking that.
 for the way you worded your post it was done respectfully and I am attempting to do the same. Don't know about the ban but I swear I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> everyone has to learn to laugh, look at how many dumn cop shows there are out there and there not cryin. grow up do your job perfect everyday and then u can cry as much as u want.:greenchainsaw:



Actually we are crying about most of those shows so I understand to some degree where your coming from. I also agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

oldirty said:


> apparently the popo can f with you but you cant f with the popo.



Respectfully, I had nothing to do with the ban.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 8, 2009)

Any time someone likes the show or Nosak, you immediately think it is nosak, get over yourselves and realize not everyone agrees with your point of view! The show may be coming back on TLC because of all the emails they got from upset viewers when they pulled the show!


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Any time someone likes the show or Nosak, you immediately think it is nosak, get over yourselves and realize not everyone agrees with your point of view! The show may be coming back on TLC because of all the emails they got from upset viewers when they pulled the show!



What? Did you mean likes the show or dislikes the show? I'm confused as to who this post is directed at or what it's directed at for that matter...


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have any problem with the show returning I just think that changes in behavior and how they do the job are needed 

who said that show of professional tree cutters would not make good TV


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> I don't have any problem with the show returning I just think that changes in behavior and how they do the job are needed
> 
> who said that show of professional tree cutters would not make good TV



:agree2::agree2: this is not too much to ask at all. If TLC does pull it I'll just buy a ticket to the circus.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> Actually we are crying about most of those shows so I understand to some degree where your coming from. I also agree with the rest of your post.


most people don't judge all cops (except LAPD) by the beatings we see people get that they don't deserve or being roughed up for no reason nor should people judge all tree care companies by what Nosak does. To me there was nothing to cry about, it was entertainment reality TV.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> most people don't judge all cops (except LAPD) by the beatings we see people get that they don't deserve or being roughed up for no reason nor should people judge all tree care companies by what Nosak does. To me there was nothing to cry about, it was entertainment reality TV.



LAPD can definately give you the "wood shampoo"!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> LAPD can definately give you the "wood shampoo"!:hmm3grin2orange:


maybe this show reminds us to exercise a small dose of humility we are men and women who take ourselves at times extremely serious and often forget that we are not ninety year old creepy porch dwellers yelling at small children for wrecking there grass i enjoy being thirty three going on three my kids like me better and my four year old son got a big laugh out of the wheelie cursing bobcat, rock on nosak junior loves u


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Any time someone likes the show or Nosak, you immediately think it is nosak, get over yourselves and realize not everyone agrees with your point of view! The show may be coming back on TLC because of all the emails they got from upset viewers when they pulled the show!


 hey listen tell u man that we are dying up here in jersey got a lot of trucks parked nobody workin tell him sell some work we, ll bring down our equipment knock it out and he can give me 80 percent were hungry the trucks are warming up we just need somewhere to go


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

im sure that when people read this it will cause some comotion im not going to say names but i am a member of both major tree organizations and one person in particular looks like my fifth grade history teacher who was about as much fun as a corpse so of course there gonna fire off letters she probably went to church for a week after watching nosaks show for five minutes but with tougher economic times on the way were gonna need something were interested in to laugh about.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe this show reminds us to exercise a small dose of humility we are men and women who take ourselves at times extremely serious and often forget that we are not ninety year old creepy porch dwellers yelling at small children for wrecking there grass i enjoy being thirty three going on three my kids like me better and my four year old son got a big laugh out of the wheelie cursing bobcat, rock on nosak junior loves u


sounds like your kid is off to a good start. glorifying curse words and praising reckless nonsense on the job is not a good example for our future generations. grow up a lil and show a bit of respect towards us and you children whats the name of you reputable company?, If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> sounds like your kid is off to a good start. glorifying curse words and praising reckless nonsense on the job is not a good example for our future generations. grow up a lil and show a bit of respect towards us and you children whats the name of you reputable company?, If you don't mind me asking.


 listen im in new jersey im in the book in camden county the name of my business is my last name im a member of the tcia isa bbb i have 6 full time emplyees we have had over 1600 working hrs with no accidents no stiches no broken bones hardhats ppe for everyone u want to know me do ur homework it wont be hard to find meu call i'll pick up


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> listen im in new jersey im in the book in camden county the name of my business is my last name im a member of the tcia isa bbb i have 6 full time emplyees we have had over 1600 working hrs with no accidents no stiches no broken bones hardhats ppe for everyone u want to know me do ur homework it wont be hard to find meu call i'll pick up


 do me a favor though dont put it on here i see how some people treat people they dont agree with and i dont want to involve the people that have got me this far in my life and put them in anegative light remember its me that u have the problem with


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> do me a favor though dont put it on here i see how some people treat people they dont agree with and i dont want to involve the people that have got me this far in my life and put them in anegative light remember its me that u have the problem with



Well, I've looked, I get three companies. Two have last names for names, but neither seem to look as you describe yourself, or equipment.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Well, I've looked, I get three companies. Two have last names for names, but neither seem to look as you describe yourself, or equipment.


 inever described equpiment and probably wont foe some reason i offended just about everybody here . but i am here in plain sight working everyday or when i can to provide for my family and create something positive for my kids something that i missed out on growingup.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> sounds like your kid is off to a good start. glorifying curse words and praising reckless nonsense on the job is not a good example for our future generations. grow up a lil and show a bit of respect towards us and you children whats the name of you reputable company?, If you don't mind me asking.





treeclimber101 said:


> listen im in new jersey im in the book in camden county the name of my business is my last name im a member of the tcia isa bbb i have 6 full time emplyees we have had over 1600 working hrs with no accidents no stiches no broken bones hardhats ppe for everyone u want to know me do ur homework it wont be hard to find meu call i'll pick up





treeclimber101 said:


> do me a favor though dont put it on here i see how some people treat people they dont agree with and i dont want to involve the people that have got me this far in my life and put them in anegative light remember its me that u have the problem with


from the famous words of a LA resident "can't we just all get along" opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> sounds like your kid is off to a good start. glorifying curse words and praising reckless nonsense on the job is not a good example for our future generations. grow up a lil and show a bit of respect towards us and you children whats the name of you reputable company?, If you don't mind me asking.


this goes out to you directly your a dirty hypocarate withall ur talk about how i speak in front of my kid and lack of respect for u what about that garbage u put up about smooth crotches what if ur kid walked over and looked at the screen ur no better than me i have no respect for a twenty eight yr. man who calls his wife ol lady i wish someone would invent a button that i could push that would have a spring loaded punching bag to punch u right in ur stupid mouth


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this goes out to you directly your a dirty hypocarate withall ur talk about how i speak in front of my kid and lack of respect for u what about that garbage u put up about smooth crotches what if ur kid walked over and looked at the screen ur no better than me i have no respect for a twenty eight yr. man who calls his wife ol lady i wish someone would invent a button that i could push that would have a spring loaded punching bag to punch u right in ur stupid mouth


you wrote the chit not me. your lucky the button cant hurt you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this goes out to you directly your a dirty hypocarate withall ur talk about how i speak in front of my kid and lack of respect for u what about that garbage u put up about smooth crotches what if ur kid walked over and looked at the screen ur no better than me i have no respect for a twenty eight yr. man who calls his wife ol lady i wish someone would invent a button that i could push that would have a spring loaded punching bag to punch u right in ur stupid mouth



to funi dud i lik wut you sayin i do drugs to somtim but rite now im to hi to say wut i rely think but anywas dude it a fun thred here everone is way to uptite they should melow the fork out no wut im saying?


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this goes out to you directly your a dirty hypocarate withall ur talk about how i speak in front of my kid and lack of respect for u what about that garbage u put up about smooth crotches what if ur kid walked over and looked at the screen ur no better than me i have no respect for a twenty eight yr. man who calls his wife ol lady i wish someone would invent a button that i could push that would have a spring loaded punching bag to punch u right in ur stupid mouth





(WLL) said:


> you wrote the chit not me. your lucky the button cant hurt you:hmm3grin2orange:


opcorn:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

*POP QUIZ MR treeclimber101*

you have 3 min to answer or im callin yer bluff. lets see if your really certified with this simple question.
What is the highest level of taxonomy with tree classification?

if you are isa certified this will be fast and easy. I think your full of crap, prove me wrong!


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> you have 3 min to answer or im callin yer bluff. lets see if your really certified with this simple question.
> What is the highest level of taxonomy with tree classification?
> 
> if you are isa certified this will be fast and easy. I think your full of crap, prove me wrong!


ok, times up...........


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> ok, times up...........


i figure i throw a lil fat on fer him


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i figure i throw a lil fat on fer him


I figured you would, reckon he is trying to find the answer on the net somewhere.........


----------



## 046 (Feb 8, 2009)

Intro to Classification of Tree Species

http://agsc.tamu.edu/lessonplan/file.asp?ID=1201&clm=2


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

just as i suspected. if your into caring for trees in the great state of NJ you are most likely working. if you can only offer cutting than your trucks are parked.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> ok, times up...........



i am sorry that i missed the d measuring contest but three minutes wasn't long enough for me i phoned a friend but he was taking a crap and had to call me back but i got an answer :60 0r the entire plant kingdom


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i am sorry that i missed the d measuring contest but three minutes wasn't long enough for me i phoned a friend but he was taking a crap and had to call me back but i got an answer :60 0r the entire plant kingdom


i got a private message from wll but i couldnt open it but i accept your apology if i dont answer quick bear with me im cooking dinner on the grill on this beautiful night


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 8, 2009)

uhhhh, species? it's STILL biology, no?


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> to funi dud i lik wut you sayin i do drugs to somtim but rite now im to hi to say wut i rely think but anywas dude it a fun thred here everone is way to uptite they should melow the fork out no wut im saying?



lol, rep on the way
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

ill b back later


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> just as i suspected. if your into caring for trees in the great state of NJ you are most likely working. if you can only offer cutting than your trucks are parked.


dont send me private messages im married and there making my wife angry say it or dont and be nice dont hate the player hate the game u know if we sitting in a bar somewhere this would be where u would be leaving because u dont know if everyone is laughing at you ps: the truck are parked because im not a cheap hack ,its winter and a recession but thats ok i enjoy the time bashing you


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dont send me private messages im married and there making my wife angry say it or dont and be nice dont hate the player hate the game u know if we sitting in a bar somewhere this would be where u would be leaving because u dont know if everyone is laughing at you ps: the truck are parked because im not a cheap hack ,its winter and a recession but thats ok i enjoy the time bashing you


god where did this dude go


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> god where did this dude go


 maybe it would be better if i just put it allup sale and come work for u i say alot of dumn crap kinda smart no sense of humor i think that i would fit in whats ur locale cool guy but dont come here the state of new jersey justs closed its doors to people that know to much at 28 seriously ive worked with sixty men who have forgotten more than u and dont ever run there mouth god a bet ur fun to watch jeopardy with ,show me a tree so i can hang myself from it


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dont send me private messages im married and there making my wife angry say it or dont and be nice dont hate the player hate the game u know if we sitting in a bar somewhere this would be where u would be leaving because u dont know if everyone is laughing at you ps: the truck are parked because im not a cheap hack ,its winter and a recession but thats ok i enjoy the time bashing you





treeclimber101 said:


> god where did this dude go





treeclimber101 said:


> maybe it would be better if i just put it allup sale and come work for u i say alot of dumn crap kinda smart no sense of humor i think that i would fit in whats ur locale cool guy but dont come here the state of new jersey justs closed its doors to people that know to much at 28 seriously ive worked with sixty men who have forgotten more than u and dont ever run there mouth god a bet ur fun to watch jeopardy with ,show me a tree so i can hang myself from it


why are you talking to yourself


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe it would be better if i just put it allup sale and come work for u i say alot of dumn crap kinda smart no sense of humor i think that i would fit in whats ur locale cool guy but dont come here the state of new jersey justs closed its doors to people that know to much at 28 seriously ive worked with sixty men who have forgotten more than u and dont ever run there mouth god a bet ur fun to watch jeopardy with ,show me a tree so i can hang myself from it



how du yu evan rite up a quoat fur tree wurk wit dis type of gamma


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> why are you talking to yourself


sometimes its a nice break to speak to someone with a brain this is new to me havent figured it all out yet


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

im back


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dont send me private messages there making my wife angry.


hmmmm, whats her reason behind that?:monkey:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

howz about another quiz?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

*pop quiz mr 101*

any arborist should know this.
what is the anatomical structure and what does it do?
the clock is set fer 2 mins


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

he must of went ta flip his hotdogs


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> any arborist should know this.
> what is the anatomical structure and what does it do?
> the clock is set fer 2 mins



Any arborist? I am a utility arborist, I haven't got a clue. But I am allowed to climb around power, unlike an ISA arborist who does not hold my trade or authorization. Event the tree climbing champ. Whoever that is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> how du yu evan rite up a quoat fur tree wurk wit dis type of gamma


dude ur ebonics are hurting my eyes i think your halloween costume is pretty cool


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> any arborist should know this.
> what is the anatomical structure and what does it do?
> the clock is set fer 2 mins


dude we all know that ur smart and bought the book why dony u ask a question someone cares about, pratical knowledge ,day to day stuff u know show me something


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Any arborist? I am a utility arborist, I haven't got a clue. But I am allowed to climb around power, unlike an ISA arborist who does not hold my trade or authorization. Event the tree climbing champ. Whoever that is.


i was asking treeclimber101 he claims to be isa. even utility arborist should know this. its for the benefit of the tree,climber. it must be an isa thing


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i was asking treeclimber101 he claims to be isa. even utility arborist should know this. its for the benefit of the tree,climber. it must be an isa thing



Don't care a whole bunch for trees around the lines, I make proper pruning cuts, thats about it. I care about safety and the line, in that order. Must be an ISA thing, thats all they can do around power if they ain't qualified. Read books and stuff.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i was asking treeclimber101 he claims to be isa. even utility arborist should know this. its for the benefit of the tree,climber. it must be an isa thing


 dude even this guy wants to hang himself with ur mouth diarhea how practical knowledge i have a sixty ton crane completely closed up over the side whats it good for its a professionals tree workers question


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dude even this guy wants to hang himself with ur mouth diarhea how practical knowledge i have a sixty ton crane completely closed up over the side whats it good for its a professionals tree workers question



Uhh, picking up lifts of rebar, beams, uhh, trusses for a house, am I right? Let me ask you this 101, can you run that crane better than Nosak? I sure hope so.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dude we all know that ur smart and bought the book why dony u ask a question someone cares about, pratical knowledge ,day to day stuff u know show me something


 you aint no cert and it shows ,you dont care about the work you do. i think i saw a truck sputter by with the name, "lion tailz" tree circus in your area. is that the name of your cutting biz?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Don't care a whole bunch for trees around the lines, I make proper pruning cuts, thats about it. I care about safety and the line, in that order. Must be an ISA thing, thats all they can do around power if they ain't qualified. Read books and stuff.


this dude is a tool he probably doesnt work at all he just goes around forums of any sort and rattles off dumb questions to look cool


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Uhh, picking up lifts of rebar, beams, uhh, trusses for a house, am I right? Let me ask you this 101, can you run that crane better than Nosak? I sure hope so.


 im a little new that last thread was directed at wll not you:rockn:


----------



## clearance (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this dude is a tool he probably doesnt work at all he just goes around forums of any sort and rattles off dumb questions to look cool



I have been told I have decent sized tool by a few women....as far as being a tool, no. 

And you are right, I don't work, my women does, I just sit at home asking questions, looking cool on the computer. When I'm not looking at pern that is. How did you ever guess?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> I have been told I have decent sized tool by a few women....as far as being a tool, no.
> 
> And you are right, I don't work, my women does, I just sit at home asking questions, looking cool on the computer. When I'm not looking at pern that is. How did you ever guess?


clearance im not talkin smack on u this is for wll soooooorrrrrrry


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

clearance said:


> Don't care a whole bunch for trees around the lines, I make proper pruning cuts, thats about it. I care about safety and the line, in that order. Must be an ISA thing, thats all they can do around power if they ain't qualified. Read books and stuff.


clearence,you know what your doing the question i asked was about proper cutting,more specifically why you cut at the proper spot. any isa arborist need to know this basic question. climber101 is no cert!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> you aint no cert and it shows you dont care about the work you do. i think i saw a truck sputter by with the name, "lion tailz" tree circus in your area. is that the name of your cutting biz?



dude u win im now as uncool as u i dont care about ur dumb questions i forgot the things that dont,t interest me in that black book but if i can join ur club i,ll read it tonight and u can test me tomorrow


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

this is better than TV opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> this is better than TV opcorn:


ya ur right i really messed up and got this dude really mad i bet hes kicking the dog right now and now im scared hes only one state away and i think he gonna drive here and break my computer over my head


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2009)

But the grammar and spelling hurts my head.:bang:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> But the grammar and spelling hurts my head.:bang:


sorry stop beating your head.:chainsawguy:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dude u win im now as uncool as u i dont care about ur dumb questions i forgot the things that dont,t interest me in that black book but if i can join ur club i,ll read it tonight and u can test me tomorrow


 you sound like the boy who cried wolf, you want me to believe you? your in the club, maby you didnt read the name of this site,maby your posting in the wrong thread. scroll down a bit and you will find 101. dont talk chit and tell other arborists your certified then type BS. go to ************ and tell them your lies, we aint buying e'm here SUKKA!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> you sound like the boy who cried wolf, you want me to believe you? your in the club, maby you didnt read the name of this site,maby your posting in the wrong thread. scroll down a bit and you will find 101. dont talk chit and tell other arborists your certified then type BS. go to ************ and tell them your lies, we aint buying e'm here SUKKA!!


ok hitler u win i suck ur the man, is this the dude that owns shades of green hes the only person that hated me more than u but i think that because he wants to be me


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> you sound like the boy who cried wolf, you want me to believe you? your in the club, maby you didnt read the name of this site,maby your posting in the wrong thread. scroll down a bit and you will find 101. dont talk chit and tell other arborists your certified then type BS. go to ************ and tell them your lies, we aint buying e'm here SUKKA!!


watch it SUKKA.........


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

what lies do want my member id number so u can investigate me i dont lie not here not at home or at work just settle down take a deep breath it,ll be ok stop over in jersey ask them who the man is theyll show where i live and i'll hook u up


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 8, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> The show may be coming back on TLC because of all the emails they got from upset viewers when they pulled the show!



Now ain't this the best news EVER. ........


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> watch it SUKKA.........


:Eye::Eye:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> what lies do want my member id number so u can investigate me i dont lie not here not at home or at work just settle down take a deep breath it,ll be ok stop over in jersey ask them who the man is theyll show where i live and i'll hook u up





OLD OAK said:


> Now ain't this the best news EVER. ........


yes sir i going over to wll house so we can watch the premiere together stop by


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> what lies do want my member id number so u can investigate me i dont lie not here not at home or at work just settle down take a deep breath it,ll be ok stop over in jersey ask them who the man is theyll show where i live and i'll hook u up





OLD OAK said:


> Now ain't this the best news EVER. ........


yes sir i m 'sgoing over to wll house so we can watch the premiere together stop by


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> yes sir i m 'sgoing over to wll house so we can watch the premiere together stop by


I'll bring the opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

i can't wait to what zaney adventures nosak takes us on next maybe it will a whole hour of really dumb questions ,that people have forgotten then he can show us pics of other people, safe certified men measuring there d's and saying dumb things that my kids say sukka


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I'll bring the opcorn:


seriously i feel like i got stuck in the tractorbeams of that idiot and i'm stuck talkin to him thanks for the break hows the weather


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> seriously i feel like i got stuck in the tractorbeams of that idiot and i'm stuck talkin to him thanks for the break hows the weather


what idiot?


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 8, 2009)

Some people here might want to watch Nosak. Might just learn something- how to make $$ by doing bobcat wheelies for TLC.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

people, septa dont come out this far, 101 needs ta check with parole before he leaves outa state on a one way trip. plan it fer wensday night, trash goes out thursday morn.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> what idiot?


this wll dude hes like a girl you take out once and wont stop calling ive let him talk smack on me the way i work my kids and he still mad and now im not a arborist really really


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> people, septa dont come out this far, 101 needs ta check with parole before he leaves outa state on a one way trip. plan it fer wensday night, trash goes out thursday morn.


dude seriously the crap u say doesn't even amuse me and im really easily amused i sat hear for hrs making u look like a bafoon and now its so easy i can just read ur dumb replies sukka


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> dude seriously the crap u say doesn't even amuse me and im really easily amused i sat hear for hrs making u look like a bafoon and now its so easy i can just read ur dumb replies sukka


please stop ur killing ur street cred where do u live please tell on the other side of pa please please


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


>


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey wll if you want to take a minute to go beat ur ol lady take it i'll be here i cant wait to see what uncle nosak does next he my hero and you all could learn something from him


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this wll dude hes like a girl you take out once and wont stop calling ive let him talk smack on me the way i work my kids and he still mad and now im not a arborist really really


ah heck, he's no idiot once you get to know him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> people, septa dont come out this far, 101 needs ta check with parole before he leaves outa state on a one way trip. plan it fer wensday night, trash goes out thursday morn.


i got a question for u how many turns are in a two over two knot


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

i fold, I'm sick of listening to 101 embarrass himself


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> ah heck, he's no idiot once you get to know him.


im tryed to be cool fri night but he had to go and say something stupid his kind need to be beat reguraly so they know whos master


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i fold, I'm sick of listening to 101 embarrass himself


please lets stop and try to be cool we can do it i know it i think you probably are a really good tree worker and if we worked together i could show u that im not half bad either ive done this profession on ur of delaware to u got some monsters of there and i dont miss them


----------



## yooper (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they should bring the show back on these conditions:
1. When property damage is done; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
2. When numb nuts comes out hollering and swearing; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
3. When numb nuts runs the skidster; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
4. At the end of the show numnuts disappears into the distance doing a wheelie on skidster with crew running after him; camera goes to 10x speed and they again play yakety sax.
Now that would be entertainment!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/spz8_rpE0e0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/spz8_rpE0e0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i got a question for u how many turns are in a two over two knot


must be one of them new fangled knots.....


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 8, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think they should bring the show back on these conditions:
> 1. When property damage is done; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> 2. When numb nuts comes out hollering and swearing; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> 3. When numb nuts runs the skidster; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> ...


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i got a question for u how many turns are in a two over two knot


:dunno: im just a dumb stump grinder,13 turns and a twistwhats the knot used for, does it have a name? my search bellied up


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 9, 2009)

camdentree said:


> i am a long time friend of treeclimber101





(WLL) said:


> how did this one post get this man banned?:monkey:



not a friend, same guy........ used this handle when treeclimber101 was banned and then tried with a third one


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 9, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> not realy you just gotta look in the right place:deadhorse:
> :agree2: welcome to A/S Lb.



That's the third handle he had


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 9, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think they should bring the show back on these conditions:
> 4. At the end of the show numnuts disappears into the distance doing a wheelie on skidster with crew running after him; camera goes to 10x speed and they again play yakety sax.




Like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR6wMltRPVQ

Or this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JasnRyDN1ZQ


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, you guys get viscous. No need for all the hate. Everyone has different experiences...some may know more in one area...(book smarts, big words, etc...) and others have more life experience...(just knowing how to do what they do well). I spent all weekend doing tree work with Gerome, and I can see why you guys love it! So just share the love! :love1: Instead of all the bashing and hate! :sword:


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 9, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> not a friend, same guy........ used this handle when treeclimber101 was banned and then tried with a third one





trimmmed said:


> That's the third handle he had



Dave, camdentree, treeclimber101, and wll are one in the same or do i misunderstand.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 9, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> Dave, camdentree, treeclimber101, and wll are one in the same or do i misunderstand.



I dont think WLL was meant to be included in that, Treeclimber101 and WLL have been argueing back and forth...dont think he would argue with himself?


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 9, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I dont think WLL was meant to be included in that, Treeclimber101 and WLL have been argueing back and forth...dont think he would argue with himself?



You havent been here long enough....stranger things have happened.


----------



## joatmon (Feb 9, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> You havent been here long enough....stranger things have happened.



Double Gee,

You referring to the "Mod is dead" thread. I think running our saws at WOT with the chains on backwards brought him back to life. On second thought, it could have been all those 361s humming along at the same time.

Joat


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Double Gee,
> 
> You referring to the "Mod is dead" thread. I think running our saws at WOT with the chains on backwards brought him back to life. On second thought, it could have been all those 361s humming along at the same time.
> 
> Joat



Kind of like how Superman spun the world backwards in the movie to go back in time and save lives.....yeah, something like that....Or the time that some "hauler" became himself, his wife, his worker at the same time


----------



## joatmon (Feb 9, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> Kind of like how Superman spun the world backwards in the movie to go back in time and save lives.....yeah, something like that....Or the time that some "hauler" became himself, his wife, his worker at the same time



GG,

Oh, yes, the TimberTrinity®. The Father, the Mother and the HolyHelper.

Joat


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> GG,
> 
> Oh, yes, the TimberTrinity®. The Father, the Mother and the HolyHelper.
> 
> Joat



LOL, yeah, I have never seen it referred to it as such....but you being father joat it only makes sense.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 9, 2009)

greengoblin said:


> Dave, camdentree, treeclimber101, and wll are one in the same or do i misunderstand.



No, (WLL) is (WLL) 
The last handle was littlebuk or something like that but i used the spammer gun on him and that vaporized his post. But (WLL) was quoting him in the post I quoted. 

All three camdentree, treeclimber101, and littlebuk are the same. So far the three of them have turned a single day off into five, next reincarnation will add even more.


----------



## edisto (Feb 9, 2009)

See! If you keep feeding the trolls, they grow and multiply.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 9, 2009)

i want apologize to everyone who read my crap.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i want apologize to everyone who read my crap.



Better to read it than to step in it.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Better to read it than to step in it.


or have it thrown at you


----------



## moose42 (Feb 9, 2009)

The reason I can't watch that show is his attitude. I would not work for a guy like that. He seems like he is nervous all of the time and that is why he yells. I would tell him to take a hike if he came to my house acting the way he does.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 9, 2009)

moose42 said:


> The reason I can't watch that show is his attitude.



It has nothing to do with the fact that its no longer on the air??


----------



## yooper (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm telling ya people, if they played yakety sax during the show it would have been a hit! everyone likes comedy


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 9, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> or have it thrown at you


dude, after i threw a pile at you, ya walked away smelling like a rose!


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 9, 2009)

To me this show seems worthless. It's all drama and no content. The one with the ice storm made me cringe. The biggest natural disaster ever to hit that area just came through, and following it, he and his crew which in itself is a freaking disaster came through. I love the part where's he's on the news telling homeowners how to cut their ice trees up.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 9, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> dude, after i threw a pile at you, ya walked away smelling like a rose!


yes (WLL) we all know your's doesn't stink........


----------



## Backwood (Feb 10, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think they should bring the show back on these conditions:
> 1. When property damage is done; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> 2. When numb nuts comes out hollering and swearing; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> 3. When numb nuts runs the skidster; camera goes to 10x speed and they play yakety sax.
> ...



Now if you changed #2 to the camera going to 10x slow motion so we can see the person he was talking to bit*h slap him while playing yakety sax , I will set the VCR 

I can hear the sax now


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2009)

Backwood said:


> Now if you changed #2 to the camera going to 10x slow motion so we can see the person he was talking to bit*h slap him while playing yakety sax , I will set the VCR
> 
> I can hear the sax now


rocken to the beachslap...and yakety sax


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 10, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> im tryed to be cool fri night but he had to go and say something stupid his kind need to be beat reguraly so they know whos master



*oh my god!!!
*


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 10, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> im tryed to be cool fri night but he had to go and say something stupid his kind need to be beat reguraly so they know whos master



Please do not waste another dime of your hard earned money on "High Times". Purchase of copy of anything that will assist you with your "butchery" of the English language.
I am by no means the punctuation police but if there was ever a shining example of the effects of Marijuana on the brain you are it!
Put the pipe down man, just say no...


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> It has nothing to do with the fact that its no longer on the air??



For the moment, that will be changing soon.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> For the moment, that will be changing soon.



And then more companies and professional organizations will complain and it will get pulled again....


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> And then more companies and professional organizations will complain and it will get pulled again....




We shall see.. seems to me there are plenty of people who love the show that outweigh the whiney people who have nothing better to do than to gripe and complain. If you dont like it, dont watch, plain and simple. Because I promise you there are plenty of people who will watch. The ratings from the first 2 nights the show was on prove that.

If your soooo much better at what you do than Paul Nosak, then you should have nothing to worry about! You will get plenty of business and him acting the way he does will have no effect on you.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

There are people that will watch anything. Doesn't mean that it is good....

The show just puts a bad taste in people's mouths about the arboriculture industry.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> There are people that will watch anything. Doesn't mean that it is good....
> 
> The show just puts a bad taste in people's mouths about the arboriculture industry.



I can promise you, without a doubt, there is not one single tree company in the entire country that has never had mishaps or mistakes. Not one. And there is also not one single tree company that follows every OSHA rule. If you can show me one tree company that does, I can promise you they will not make any money because they will take so much time nitpicking, a one day job will take 3 weeks. 
Just because you haven't made the SAME mistakes, doesn't mean you haven't made any. People who judge Paul and his company, obviously haven't looked in a mirror lately.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> There are people that will watch anything. Doesn't mean that it is good....
> 
> The show just puts a bad taste in people's mouths about the arboriculture industry.



Good point. There are folks who liked to watch Anna Nicole or the Osbournes show because they couldn't pass up a train wreck, so to speak. The problem with _Saw For Hire_ was that there were common safety regs and practices being broken. This presents ethical issues for the TV network, if not legal issues as well.


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2009)

Ask Paul if they will play yakety sax at the end of the show


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

As I have said before, I have watched Nosak's crew work on many many occasions, what was put into the show was the "train wrecks" as you put it. They filmed for weeks to get the footage for 1 show. So yes, the worst of what they do was put on television. That is what sells...whether the arborist community likes it or not, that is what sells. Therefore that is what was put into the show. That is not how it goes on a daily basis with their crew. And since the show and the negative emails from certain organizations, Paul has changed some of the way he runs his crew. Such as hard hats, chaps, etc etc...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I can promise you, without a doubt, there is not one single tree company in the entire country that has never had mishaps or mistakes. Not one. And there is also not one single tree company that follows every OSHA rule. If you can show me one tree company that does, I can promise you they will not make any money because they will take so much time nitpicking, a one day job will take 3 weeks.
> Just because you haven't made the SAME mistakes, doesn't mean you haven't made any. People who judge Paul and his company, obviously haven't looked in a mirror lately.



I never said people don't make mistakes. But of the few hundred crews we have had working at one time we never touched a house with a piece of tree, or damaged any private property. Every guy I worked with followed OSHA reg's, we worked around anywhere from 120 volt to 138,000+ volt lines so safety was the priority. Everybody like going home to their familes. 

The problem is showing stunts and accidents like this on TV makes customers and viewers think that every crew hits houses and lifts cranes, like its normal.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I never said people don't make mistakes. But of the few hundred crews we have had working at one time we never touched a house with a piece of tree, or damaged any private property. Every guy I worked with followed OSHA reg's, we worked around anywhere from 120 volt to 138,000+ volt lines so safety was the priority. Everybody like going home to their familes.
> 
> The problem is showing stunts and accidents like this on TV makes customers and viewers think that every crew hits houses and lifts cranes, like its normal.



I think you are way underestimating the general population. People aren't as stupid as you seem to think. They know what is put on television is the part that is dramatic. No one thinks that is the "norm" for tree work. Sorry, that argument doesn't fly with me.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> And then more companies and professional organizations will complain and it will get pulled again....


if TLC decides to put it back on I'm sure it will stay, they only pulled it just think about the situation.




chevytaHOE5674 said:


> The problem is showing stunts and accidents like this on TV makes customers and viewers think that every crew hits houses and lifts cranes, like its normal.


no it doesn't........


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I think you are way underestimating the general population. People aren't as stupid as you seem to think. They know what is put on television is the part that is dramatic. No one thinks that is the "norm" for tree work. Sorry, that argument doesn't fly with me.



Then you don't know most of the general public. I've talked to many people that asked me "Do you guys act like that at work?".... To me that means that they don't know any better.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

And just a little food for thought, since the show aired, Gerome has gotten more calls for tree jobs than ever before. If the shows are giving people such a bad taste in their mouth, or making tree work look sooo bad as you claim, why is it when people find out hes Gerome from Saw for Hire, they want him to do their job? Obviously they dont think they are too bad...


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, rftreeman :agree2:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess if that passes for tree work down in Oklahoma then as long as it stays down there... I am proud of the industry I represent and like showing that to customers with the work I do. (IE wearing my PPE, and working safely, and doing quality work).


----------



## DK_stihl (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> And just a little food for thought, since the show aired, Gerome has gotten more calls for tree jobs than ever before. If the shows are giving people such a bad taste in their mouth, or making tree work look sooo bad as you claim, why is it when people find out hes Gerome from Saw for Hire, they want him to do their job? Obviously they dont think they are too bad...



Jerome's fine, just as long as Paul doesn't tag along.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I guess if that passes for tree work down in Oklahoma then as long as it stays down there... I am proud of the industry I represent and like showing that to customers with the work I do. (IE wearing my PPE, and working safely).



Like I said, its television, if Paul wasn't a POS, if Gerome wasn't the voice of reason, if they didn't have mishaps and mistakes, the show wouldn't sell. Plain and simple. When they are doing jobs, off camara, every day work, they do it just as well, if not better than any other tree company. I dont understand why people cant get the fact that tree jobs with no complications, no problems, no Paul, are not entertaining enough to be put on television! The ONLY people that would watch a show like that, are ARBORISTS!! Because you just love trees, the general population, doesn't love trees like you do! They dont want to sit and watch grass grow.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Jerome's fine, just as long as Paul doesn't tag along.



You know, I hear that a lot, I really am glad people can see he knows what hes doing.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 10, 2009)

*Extreme loggers didn't have all that BS in it.*



Romeosgrl said:


> As I have said before, I have watched Nosak's crew work on many many occasions, what was put into the show was the "train wrecks" as you put it. They filmed for weeks to get the footage for 1 show. So yes, the worst of what they do was put on television. That is what sells...whether the arborist community likes it or not, that is what sells. Therefore that is what was put into the show. That is not how it goes on a daily basis with their crew. And since the show and the negative emails from certain organizations, Paul has changed some of the way he runs his crew. Such as hard hats, chaps, etc etc...



i bet it out sold Slobs for Hire.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i bet it out sold Slobs for Hire.



Considering it was PURCHASED by a national television station, Id say it out sold a lot of things.


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 10, 2009)

so, is the idiocy off the air?? gonna return?? wtf?

sorry, didn't read the whole thread, nor am i about to.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> Considering it was PURCHASED by a national television station, Id say it out sold a lot of things.



Right up there with "Toddlers & Tiaras", and the fowl language fest "American Choppers".


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

tbuggle said:


> so, is the idiocy off the air?? gonna return?? wtf?
> 
> sorry, didn't read the whole thread, nor am i about to.



It is at the moment off the air, however will probably soon be put back on.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Right up there with "Toddlers & Tiaras", and the fowl language fest "American Choppers".




Toddlers & Tiaras I have to say is one of the stupidest things Ive ever seen put on my television. "American Choppers" however, is a hugely popular show that has done incredibly well for several years. So if "Saw for Hire" can be lumped in with that, Im all for it.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> "American Choppers" however, is a hugely popular show that has done incredibly well for several years. So if "Saw for Hire" can be lumped in with that, Im all for it.



It is also a show that is laughed at by just about the entire motorcycle community. Just like Saw 4 hire is laughed at by the tree community.


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> It is also a show that is laughed at by just about the entire motorcycle community. Just like Saw 4 hire is laughed at by the tree community.




from the little i know about either, i would have to agree.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> It is also a show that is laughed at by just about the entire motorcycle community. Just like Saw 4 hire is laughed at by the tree community.



And yet its still on the air, and still doing well...huh, so I guess just because the "experts" (or people who THINK they are experts) in a certain field dont agree with it, doesn't mean its not a good show that will do well. Good to know!


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> And yet its still on the air, and still doing well...huh, so I guess just because the "experts" (or people who THINK they are experts) in a certain field dont agree with it, doesn't mean its not a good show that will do well. Good to know!




think of it as Desperate Housewives for men.


----------



## edisto (Feb 10, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> And yet its still on the air, and still doing well...huh, so I guess just because the "experts" (or people who THINK they are experts) in a certain field dont agree with it, doesn't mean its not a good show that will do well. Good to know!



From what I see on TV, I wouldn't equate "good show" with "do well".


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 10, 2009)

yooper said:


> rocken to the beachslap...and yakety sax



What is it with you and that yakety sax. I bet you will be watching the show when it comes back on and crying the hole time wishing it were you on TV.


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> What is it with you and that yakety sax. I bet you will be watching the show when it comes back on and crying the hole time wishing it were you on TV.



I have seen the show, the song fits right in with it. I do agree with some people he has some good workers, Paul him self is a prick. I would never run my business like that.
If they are just out to entertain with smashing buildings and tipping cranes and doing wheelies on bobcats well they mise well play music to the idiocy they portray. I think there better employees could find a much better outfit to work for. As for being on TV...nope not me I am way to shy.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

yooper said:


> As for being on TV...nope not me I am way to shy.



Thats why you live in the UP.


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Thats why you live in the UP.



lol yep, not to much up here to bother me...just the bugs in the summer time:jester:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

yooper said:


> lol yep, not to much up here to bother me...just the bugs in the summer time:jester:



Thats why I love it here.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread has made my head hurt!!


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Thats why I love it here.



Cool so you like the bugs in the summer time too....sometimes I just cant get enough of the biting flies on the Big Lake. days on end I will just hang out on the beach and let them draw blood out of me.....And those people that hang off there piercings thought they where in nirvana


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

yooper said:


> Cool so you like the bugs in the summer time too....sometimes I just cant get enough of the biting flies on the Big Lake. days on end I will just hang out on the beach and let them draw blood out of me.....And those people that hang off there piercings thought they where in nirvana



I figure it is a good way to get a blood cleaning. They suck out the old, and my body replaces it with fresh new stuff.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> *oh my god!!!
> *


I'm sorry lol i know my grammar sucks! i will try harder to speak correctly:jester:. If you could do me a favor i would appreciate greatly, can you not mention high times when replying to something that i have said. my daughter heard me laughing at your last post to me and was reading over my shoulder, she didn't say anything but i'm not ready to have that conversation i wouln't even know where to begin. It feels good to be back I've been banned for a few days


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> must be one of them new fangled knots.....


I've been banned for a few days , the knot is not new fangled it is a standard climbing knot used by heavy climbers over 200 pounds like me.It is a simple Knot with a total of five turns. If you take your bridge cross over the top of the running end once,then two turns down behind the bridge up two over the top two times :greenchainsaw:and your tail winds up on the same side of the bridge. You may have a different name for it but it was shown to me by a climbing instructor in 98. I flip betwwen that and a monkeys fist depending on my mood


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> :dunno: im just a dumb stump grinder,13 turns and a twistwhats the knot used for, does it have a name? my search bellied up


First of all i owe you an apology I was talkin smack not personal i would have said sooner but i have banned for three days . the answer to my question is that is the name , it is a knot used by climbers who weigh over 250 pounds like me . i use on a quarter inch high vee anything smaller and it gets tight and cannot be broke .If you take your bridge cross over the running end once then twice down stop then cross behind the back of the bridge start at the top and two turns down ending with the tail overtop the bridge and fed in the same way . I can walk out on a branch and lean into it and know it wont ever slip that sucks ! I flip flop between that and a monkeys fist whatever my mood is.


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I've been banned for a few days , the knot is not new fangled it is a standard climbing knot used by heavy climbers over 200 pounds like me.It is a simple Knot with a total of five turns. If you take your bridge cross over the top of the running end once,then two turns down behind the bridge up two over the top two times :greenchainsaw:and your tail winds up on the same side of the bridge. You may have a different name for it but it was shown to me by a climbing instructor in 98. I flip betwwen that and a monkeys fist depending on my mood



I have been using that same knot for over 18 years. It was taught to me by the first guy I worked for. I have seen several other climbers use it. It's basically just a prussic knot. I've read that it's not recommended to descend on but OK for ascending. However, I've never had any problems descending on the knot and it seems to give me the perfect amount of tension when walking out on a limb so I question whoever wrote that opinion of the knot. I've used Taughtline, Blake's and variations of the prussic mentioned. When I was younger and lighter I would go with 2 loops on top and 2 on the bottom and it worked like a charm. When I got heavier (over 200#) I had to go with 3 loops on top and 2 on bottom. The knot always worked great for me.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> First of all i owe you an apology I was talkin smack not personal i would have said sooner but i have banned for three days . the answer to my question is that is the name , it is a knot used by climbers who weigh over 250 pounds like me . i use on a quarter inch high vee anything smaller and it gets tight and cannot be broke .If you take your bridge cross over the running end once then twice down stop then cross behind the back of the bridge start at the top and two turns down ending with the tail overtop the bridge and fed in the same way . I can walk out on a branch and lean into it and know it wont ever slip that sucks ! I flip flop between that and a monkeys fist whatever my mood is.





tree md said:


> I have been using that same knot for over 18 years. It was taught to me by the first guy I worked for. I have seen several other climbers use it. It's basically just a prussic knot. I've read that it's not recommended to descend on but OK for ascending. However, I've never had any problems descending on the knot and it seems to give me the perfect amount of tension when walking out on a limb so I question whoever wrote that opinion of the knot. I've used Taughtline, Blake's and variations of the prussic mentioned. When I was younger and lighter I would go with 2 loops on top and 2 on the bottom and it worked like a charm. When I got heavier (over 200#) I had to go with 3 loops on top and 2 on bottom. The knot always worked great for me.


are you guys talking about the hitch knot? If you are then I use two under and one over, used two and two for years.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think what bothers me most about paul nosak is how incredibly undeserving he is to be the first person to represent people who do this as a profession .His past is in roof work,and i think he lacks the pride in tree management that i feel.He seems to be an oppurtunist and it seems like all the roof work was done so he bought a chipper and became a tree worker. it also really irritates that he is the first one the the finish line, because good or bad it is national exposure and i would kill for the oppurtunity. I think that i will watch in hope that he will prove me wrong and redeem himself and show that they can do something other than quick removals. I will feel better that way .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> are you guys talking about the hitch knot? If you are then I use two under and one over, used two and two for years.


that makes sense because it was a standard climbing knot for utility workers that is how i learned it ,it i simple easy to tie and can be taught quickly if it doesnt look smooth its wrong i only know as a two over two


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think what bothers me most about paul nosak is how incredibly undeserving he is to be the first person to represent people who do this as a profession .His past is in roof work,and i think he lacks the pride in tree management that i feel.He seems to be an oppurtunist and it seems like all the roof work was done so he bought a chipper and became a tree worker. it also really irritates that he is the first one the the finish line, because good or bad it is national exposure and i would kill for the oppurtunity. I think that i will watch in hope that he will prove me wrong and redeem himself and show that they can do something other than quick removals. I will feel better that way .



Be careful of what you wish for.

Sometimes the ones with the most toys and loudest mouth don't always last to finish the race... Just the fastest out of the gate. Sometimes being the biggest and the loudest comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> are you guys talking about the hitch knot? If you are then I use two under and one over, used two and two for years.



I don't know what the knot is officially called. It was introduced to me as merely a "climber's knot". It's just a basic prussic hitch with two or three loops on top, two on the bottom and both the working end and running end coming out in the same direction. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> Be careful of what you wish for.
> 
> Sometimes the ones with the most toys and loudest mouth don't always last to finish the race... Just the fastest out of the gate. Sometimes being the biggest and the loudest comes back to bite you in the ass.


My only issue with this whole thing is now we have invited uncle sam into the party A.k.a osha and he never leaves. I would hate to see more regulation on crane activity loader operation ETC. I think that this could been handled more discreetly . I read in the tcia mag that the comp. from axe men will be fined for unsafe behavior im sorry but everthing about that job is unsafe but someone has to do it. It is tough out there right now , not the time for bs. fines against companies that are barely hanging on . The more companies that fold the hungrier that we will all get.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm sorry lol i know my grammar sucks! i will try harder to speak correctly:jester:. If you could do me a favor i would appreciate greatly, can you not mention high times when replying to something that i have said. my daughter heard me laughing at your last post to me and was reading over my shoulder, she didn't say anything but i'm not ready to have that conversation i wouln't even know where to begin. It feels good to be back I've been banned for a few days


I am unable to open that mess popup blocker


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am unable to open that mess popup blocker


removed send it again


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> If they are just out to entertain with smashing buildings and tipping cranes and doing wheelies on bobcats well they mise well play music to the idiocy they portray.



I'll give Yooper this much: When I visualize Paul N. riding off into the sunset at 5x speedup with the Bobcat bucket 15' in the air to the tune of the Benny Hill theme, it does make me laugh.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 11, 2009)

How did Paul lose his Sak (TM) anyway? Skid steer flip with him in it?


----------



## tree md (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> My only issue with this whole thing is now we have invited uncle sam into the party A.k.a osha and he never leaves. I would hate to see more regulation on crane activity loader operation ETC. I think that this could been handled more discreetly . I read in the tcia mag that the comp. from axe men will be fined for unsafe behavior im sorry but everthing about that job is unsafe but someone has to do it. It is tough out there right now , not the time for bs. fines against companies that are barely hanging on . The more companies that fold the hungrier that we will all get.



I agree. I think we are all better off if our industry is self regulated. I think less government involvement the better. Think about it, anything the government gets their hand in usually turns to ****. I think it's best to be self regulated and for us to define what is acceptable and what is not. I thought that this thread and others like it was an attempt at self regulation and from the letters sent by our industry leaders and the outcome of the show being pulled is proof that we can be self regulated.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

tree md said:


> I agree. I think we are all better off if our industry is self regulated. I think less government involvement the better. Think about it, anything the government gets their hand in usually turns to ****. I think it's best to be self regulated and for us to define what is acceptable and what is not. I thought that this thread and others like it was an attempt at self regulation and from the letters sent by our industry leaders and the outcome of the show being pulled is proof that we can be self regulated.


I hope that more people can see the big picture in that this is not about one person but the industry as a whole. I also spent 4 years as a union ironworker and have seen first hand how difficult it can get when we are not allowed to do our jobs the way they need to be done sometimes that means putting yourself in a position that is dangerous.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> How did Paul lose his Sak (TM) anyway? Skid steer flip with him in it?


you can bet that his phone is now ringing off the hook bad exposure on tv is still exposure people dont remember details long but the name nosak tree service will be burned in for a while


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> :dunno: im just a dumb stump grinder,13 turns and a twistwhats the knot used for, does it have a name? my search bellied up


i think that this is a duplicate post .I'm sorry for the way that spoke and hopefully we can move on . i was banned for a few days and didn't answer my question to you .it is a standard climbing knot shown to me by a instructor 10 years ago .you take your bridge line over the running end of your once. then two turns down stop cross the rope over the bridge and start at the top with two more turns down the bridge line should face and lay on top of your first turn . i use it with quarter inch line high vee because i weigh 250+ and it has never run ,it really is nice for walking out on tips because i can lean into and it doesn,t move that sucks when u slip


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

What ever happened to your other 2 personalities treeclimber101? ya know camdentree and littlebuk....will they be here tonight or are you just playing with yourself?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> What ever happened to your other 2 personalities treeclimber101? ya know camdentree and littlebuk....will they be here tonight or are you just playing with yourself?


ya sorry for that i was booed heavily and deserved it! make fun i deserve it but in my defense my wife was one of those two and thought she was helping lol i need to be very careful i've i done more infractions in 4 days that most have done in years


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

well at least you only played with your self once..I see ya had a second helper for a reach around


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> well at least you only played with your self once..I see ya had a second helper for a reach around


i dont even have an answer for that i want to fire one back off but we both know where that will land me and i know thats what some people want nice try!


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i dont even have an answer for that i want to fire one back off but we both know where that will land me and i know thats what some people want nice try!



sorry dude it was just a friendly joke...would not want to see any one banned. If it was my choice it would be a big free for all for everyone. I hate when a comunity is ruled under a monarchy rule. I may have missed something you posted. don't know what you had gotten banned for. just because you have a different opinion of anything that I or any one else doesn't matter, at least not to me. It all makes great conversation. I only figured ya got the banning for multiple personalities


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> sorry dude it was just a friendly joke...would not want to see any one banned. If it was my choice it would be a big free for all for everyone. I hate when a comunity is ruled under a monarchy rule. I may have missed something you posted. don't know what you had gotten banned for. just because you have a different opinion of anything that I or any one else doesn't matter, at least not to me. It all makes great conversation. I only figured ya got the banning for multiple personalities


ya and about four language infractions when u click on my little green squares it says can ban you as a reminder like a head on a pole


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> ya and about four language infractions when u click on my little green squares it says can ban you as a reminder like a head on a pole



well mine sas I must own a stihl who in the hell would want to own one of them...but I must admit I do have a couple. but only under protest. they are run on the ground by the wife. she likes them


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> ya and about four language infractions when u click on my little green squares it says can ban you as a reminder like a head on a pole



just watch the potty mouthdanm monarchy eh


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> well mine sas I must own a stihl who in the hell would want to own one of them...but I must admit I do have a couple. but only under protest. they are run on the ground by the wife. she likes them


husky people i see they are becoming available more here not just at lowes but i'm dedicated to stihl my buddy owns the shop and thats all hes got


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> husky people i see they are becoming available more here not just at lowes but i'm dedicated to stihl my buddy owns the shop and thats all hes got



Hell maybe you should be banned


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> Hell maybe you should be banned


it'll be alright mr.andreas stihl has to eat too


----------



## yooper (Feb 11, 2009)

Lets get back on topic......So what do you think about playing Yakety Sax at the end of every show? good? bad....would be very entertaining wouldn't it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> Lets get back on topic......So what do you think about playing Yakety Sax at the end of every show? good? bad....would be very entertaining wouldn't it.


i think they should fast forward and rewind the crane lifting so we can watch all of the kittycats run like there tails are fire and rewind goatee boy shaking his head over and over again. in the credits i think they should all give the finger to the camera


----------



## yooper (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i think they should fast forward and rewind the crane lifting so we can watch all of the kittycats run like there tails are fire and rewind goatee boy shaking his head over and over again. in the credits i think they should all give the finger to the camera



giving the finger.....but running after Paul doing wheelies on the bobcat and playing yakety sax ....right


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> giving the finger.....but running after Paul doing wheelies on the bobcat and playing yakety sax ....right


ya whatever really irritates people maybe like benny hill around the crane in fast forward with chainsaws


----------



## yooper (Feb 12, 2009)

now yer on the right track...being from jersey I bet you talk funny! people from where I live talk funny too


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> now yer on the right track...being from jersey I bet you talk funny! people from where I live talk funny too


funny s not the word i enjoy mother nature in all its forms so after 11 at night everyones funny to me


----------



## yooper (Feb 12, 2009)

ya sometimes I am silly that way too:smoking:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> ya sometimes I am silly that way too:smoking:


you watch i'll get hammerd for that last statement but what i mean is that i love all gods creations even nosak i think we should all name our favorite pet nosak so rock on in michigan


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber 101 out but camdentree will be here all night answering your questions stay classy san diego


----------



## yooper (Feb 12, 2009)

be good.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> funny s not the word i enjoy mother nature in all its forms so after 11 at night everyones funny to me



Hey, Treeclimber, ya been pretty good since that last 'vacation'. I was gonna turn your red squares green tonight, but it looks like somebody beat me to it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Hey, Treeclimber, ya been pretty good since that last 'vacation'. I was gonna turn your red squares green tonight, but it looks like somebody beat me to it.


yup my new muzzle works really well lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

I thinking today while i was takin a crap in the woods, i looked up at this hawk or something and thought nosak was right, these are the deadliest veggies on the planet. when i heard him say it i laughed but its a true statement. go figure helli loggers on tonight , i think i would rather watch flapjack nosak please come back


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> yup my new muzzle works really well lol:greenchainsaw:



Yes- you know how to kiss ASS real good now.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> giving the finger.....but running after Paul doing wheelies on the bobcat and playing yakety sax ....right



Time for you to take that yakety sax and stick it up your ass.


----------



## yooper (Feb 12, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Time for you to take that yakety sax and stick it up your ass.


:looser:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 12, 2009)

Sheesh, you leave, you come back, you leave you come back. You aren't going to post any more, then you post more. Kinda hard to keep up.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> :looser:




Give TLC a call , you can help paul run the bobcat


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Sheesh, you leave, you come back, you leave you come back. You aren't going to post any more, then you post more. Kinda hard to keep up.



I know youall love me. Its hard to stay away.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I thinking today while i was takin a crap in the woods, i looked up at this hawk or something and thought nosak was right, these are the deadliest veggies on the planet. when i heard him say it i laughed but its a true statement. go figure helli loggers on tonight , i think i would rather watch flapjack nosak please come back



I was taking a crap in the woods last week and i looked up and said to myself - why is that car slowing down? O I think they can see me,i must be to close to the road-:censored: all you can do is wave. ------ Ten min and helehacks comes on i cant wait. If paul was there he might get some work out of them boys. Drama


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Yes- you know how to kiss ASS real good now.


im not gonna bust my ### arguing with one person when the show hasnt even come back on yet i'd rather wait an take on an army


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a confession to make im really the welder/engineer with no teeth that works for nosak did u guys like how nice i cut the fence with my jr. cutting torch .haven't heard any smack about that yet


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i have a confession to make im really the welder/engineer with no teeth that works for nosak did u guys like how nice i cut the fence with my jr. cutting torch .haven't heard any smack about that yet



I am sure someone here called OSHA on him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I am sure someone here called OSHA on him.


im bored, You say four words and leave ,no one else contributes anything im gonna go watch some chick #### a horse


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 12, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i have a confession to make im really the welder/engineer with no teeth that works for nosak did u guys like how nice i cut the fence with my jr. cutting torch .haven't heard any smack about that yet



Well, if that wasn't a little trollish, not sure what is!!!

You should have stuck to your guns and cut it off with the angle grinder, then gone right down the post. When done, weld the post back on and tack the fence directly to the post. Easy.
Not sure I understand why he thinks he needs a welde onsite all the time, unless he just breaks that much stuff?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 12, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Well, if that wasn't a little trollish, not sure what is!!!
> 
> You should have stuck to your guns and cut it off with the angle grinder, then gone right down the post. When done, weld the post back on and tack the fence directly to the post. Easy.
> Not sure I understand why he thinks he needs a welde onsite all the time, unless he just breaks that much stuff?


ya do you believe anything that someone tells you . i bet that dude doesn,t have electric let alone a computer


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup, fished in all the time.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, that oak dude sure has a pile of red rep.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> Wow, that oak dude sure has a pile of red rep.


helli loggers on i counted 20 violations on the commercial alone whats osha number


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 13, 2009)

this sucks i can't be myself,i'm  bored see you next febuary stay classy san diego


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, this thread is :censored: :monkey:    :jawdrop::bang:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 13, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> this sucks i can't be myself,i'm  bored see you next febuary stay classy san diego



Just an idea. There is a lot more to this site than just this thread. Have a look around, lots of other interesting things to talk about on here.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 13, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I know youall love me. Its hard to stay away.



I don't and you should try.


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 13, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Well, if that wasn't a little trollish, not sure what is!!!
> 
> You should have stuck to your guns and cut it off with the angle grinder, then gone right down the post. When done, weld the post back on and tack the fence directly to the post. Easy.
> Not sure I understand why he thinks he needs a welde onsite all the time, unless he just breaks that much stuff?



He doesn't actually have Tom onsight all the time, just calls him when he needs him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> He doesn't actually have Tom onsight all the time, just calls him when he needs him.


hey i sent you a reply like 10 days ago and you did'nt even reply .whats up with that i guess i dont even deserve a #### ###, no thanks


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 14, 2009)

dont look like nutsak is gonna have his show on the air. saw some pre-view of another tree show of some sorts last nite. nutsak's big mouth just irritates me to the point of complaint!!! all the safety in the world aint going to stop that :censored::censored::censored::censored:'s mouth from spitting shat!!!! imo nosak ruined the show and ran it too the ground. GLAD HE IS GONE


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> dont look like nutsak is gonna have his show on the air. saw some pre-view of another tree show of some sorts last nite. nutsak's big mouth just irritates me to the point of complaint!!! all the safety in the world aint going to stop that :censored::censored::censored::censored:'s mouth from spitting shat!!!! imo nosak ruined the show and ran it too the ground. GLAD HE IS GONE


did anyone notice the places they worked looked like beruit, my wife made a comment to me than i started to pay more attention helliloggers was pretty good last night


----------



## tree md (Feb 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> did anyone notice the places they worked looked like beruit, my wife made a comment to me than i started to pay more attention helliloggers was pretty good last night



You mean like this?

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i30.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/grace01.flv">

That was about the third job I did after the same Ice storm Nosak was working. We used a 64 ton to pick three trees out there.


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

bob who the hell was in beruit?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i30.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/grace01.flv">
> 
> That was about the third job I did after the same Ice storm Nosak was working. We used a 64 ton to pick three trees out there.


no not just the ice storm but the area as a whole there were trees down that looked like they were there for years


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

yooper said:


> bob who the hell was in beruit?


whos bob


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> did anyone notice the places they worked looked like beruit, my wife made a comment to me than i started to pay more attention helliloggers was pretty good last night



I think helliloggers could get monotonous after a few shows...just my opinion. was a good show though.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think helliloggers could get monotonous after a few shows...just my opinion. was a good show though.


i wonder what the climbers make a day up there it doesn't look like a bad gig


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> whos bob



Treeclimber101 is dificult for me to type on a saturday night....bob makes it easer, and if the crap starts it makes it easy to just say....bob up and kiss my a$$......just glad ya can take a joke, I am very funny that way! thanks for asking


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i wonder what the climbers make a day up there it doesn't look like a bad gig



ya that would be a good time. I have never gone up a tree that big. have some big timber here but it is all on state land. ain't going to be cut ever!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

yooper said:


> Treeclimber101 is dificult for me to type on a saturday night....bob makes it easer, and if the crap starts it makes it easy to just say....bob up and kiss my a$$......just glad ya can take a joke, I am very funny that way! thanks for asking


i would like to think that someone will start a new res. tree service show but probably not there all scared to get critized by there peers. i wish i had the chance my biography is funny as #### just this christmas i sliced open my thumb with my fanno in front of my daughter trimming the christmas tree 20 stitches


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

When I did ROW I never seen a chainsaw cut on any one....wow but talk about the hand saw cuts! un fricken real! allot right through the chain saw proof chaps! them little basterds are allot worse than a chain saw! at least when it comes to accidents...but so handy!


----------



## tree md (Feb 14, 2009)

Man, it seems like I cut my hand with mine everytime I pull it out of the scabbard. I finally quit drawing it blind. Funny that the hand saw seems to cause more accidents than a chainsaw...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

yooper said:


> When I did ROW I never seen a chainsaw cut on any one....wow but talk about the hand saw cuts! un fricken real! allot right through the chain saw proof chaps! them little basterds are allot worse than a chain saw! at least when it comes to accidents...but so handy!


yea real nice spending christmas eve getting my hand sanded by some dude who smiled the whole time humming rudolf the red nose reindeer with my son


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Man, it seems like I cut my hand with mine everytime I pull it out of the scabbard. I finally quit drawing it blind. Funny that the hand saw seems to cause more accidents than a chainsaw...


seriously i thought it was just me is it because we dont have a respect for them


----------



## yooper (Feb 14, 2009)

Its just easier to shoot your foot off with a side arm


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

yooper said:


> Its just easier to shoot your foot off with a side arm



what


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 14, 2009)

guess what that dude is right no more nosak its not coming back on. man what a huge bummer


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 15, 2009)

1 bad word and you all kick me off for 2 days. I was provoked. Did anyone miss me ?


----------



## clearance (Feb 15, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> 1 bad word and you all kick me off for 2 days. I was provoked. Did anyone miss me ?



I did, I am so glad you are back. Mr. Nosack is the tree God, all on this site should bow down to his wisdom. And to you OLD OAK, you spreader of truth.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 15, 2009)

clearance said:


> I did, I am so glad you are back. Mr. Nosack is the tree God, all on this site should bow down to his wisdom. And to you OLD OAK, you spreader of truth.



Mr Nosak a tree god. I like that. I was just thinking he was giving TLC what they wanted. DRAMA.


----------



## Plasmech (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anybody know what happened to Paul? Honestly I kinda feel bad for him. Is he on a forum?


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 15, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> guess what that dude is right no more nosak its not coming back on. man what a huge bummer



How do you know ???


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 16, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> hey i sent you a reply like 10 days ago and you did'nt even reply .whats up with that i guess i dont even deserve a #### ###, no thanks



I apologize, I dont get to get on the computer every day so sometimes I miss quite a few posts and dont have the time to go back and read 4 pages worth that I missed.


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 16, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> I apologize, I dont get to get on the computer every day so sometimes I miss quite a few posts and dont have the time to go back and read 4 pages worth that I missed.



Romeosgrl-- Is the show coming back? I know all my new friend's here want to watch it.


----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 16, 2009)

yooper said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant play it bacuse i dont have hispeed net., so i dont know what it is. I can tell you benny hill was GAY and that no joke. And dead, i hope.


----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats to bad ya missed a good one.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 16, 2009)

yooper said:


> Thats to bad ya missed a good one.




lol. he sure did. great job yoop!


----------



## Romeosgrl (Feb 17, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Romeosgrl-- Is the show coming back? I know all my new friend's here want to watch it.



They are having discussions right now. If TLC decides not to run it, they will sell it to another network. I will keep you informed when I find out more.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI22t02Ei_Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



yo dude whats up with that, did you make that to music or did u find it, that was my idea a


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

I found it. I am not computer smart enough to make any thing like that.


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

If I was able to make somthing like that I would have a big colection of yakety sax for hire


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> If I was able to make somthing like that I would have a big colection of yakety sax for hire


yo check out the dude who climbs and runs the remote control crane in the tree its on youtube use oak tree removal as you search


----------



## tbuggle (Feb 17, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> They are having discussions right now. If TLC decides not to run it, they will sell it to another network. I will keep you informed when I find out more.



why is the show "off the air"?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Romeosgrl said:


> They are having discussions right now. If TLC decides not to run it, they will sell it to another network. I will keep you informed when I find out more.


why aren't you working today the trees don't cut themselves get to work


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbuggle said:


> why is the show "off the air"?


because the people with the broken broom sticks in there arse thought the show put the entire tree industry in bad light


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> If I was able to make somthing like that I would have a big colection of yakety sax for hire


yo do you finish your sentences with" a" like the dudes from helliloggers they talk funny to me!!!!


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> yo do you finish your sentences with" a" like the dudes from helliloggers they talk funny to me!!!!



ubetcha eh


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> ubetcha eh


lol thats funny ,is it cold up there the weather is nice here nice for working eh


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

It is about 18°F...nice warm day supposed to get colder through the week and a little bit of snow they say around 8 inches or so. Lake Superior is across the road from my house about 300 feet and it has pretty much frozen up on this end so the lake effect snow is slowing down. I don't get much of any work in the winter. Spend allot of time rabbit hunting and drinking beer and watching cartoons.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> It is about 18°F...nice warm day supposed to get colder through the week and a little bit of snow they say around 8 inches or so. Lake Superior is across the road from my house about 300 feet and it has pretty much frozen up on this end so the lake effect snow is slowing down. I don't get much of any work in the winter. Spend allot of time rabbit hunting and drinking beer and watching cartoons.


well that sucks for the rabbits do you have greenhouses. for the fun stuff


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> well that sucks for the rabbits do you have greenhouses. for the fun stuff



I don't shoot to many rabbits,not to many around here...It just gives me a reason to take the snowshoes and gun for a walk. Since we had a thaw last week and the snow got soft and froze again I can walk across the top without snow shoes so I just bring my little doggy for a walk in the woods. She is no good if the snow gets over 6 inches. her legs are only about 4 inches long. No green house here.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> well that sucks for the rabbits do you have greenhouses. for the fun stuff


we had 18 degrees for two days that sucked and 3 inches of snow and i ran into my wifes car and wasn't drinking i don't like to shoot rabbits but i'll #### up some squirrels eh


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> we had 18 degrees for two days that sucked and 3 inches of snow and i ran into my wifes car and wasn't drinking i don't like to shoot rabbits but i'll #### up some squirrels eh



I usualy ventilate quit a few squirrls out at my camp. they get into allot of stuff and can make a big mess.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> I usualy ventilate quit a few squirrls out at my camp. they get into allot of stuff and can make a big mess.


my wife bought me a really cool bb gun for Xmas and a perscription of enzite in my stocking weird huh ,so like to shoot the squirrels off my trash cans with a woody my neighbor thinks i'm crazy.


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

I always get a kick out of there commercials...that bob guy cracks me up.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> I always get a kick out of there commercials...that bob guy cracks me up.


im serious no #### i think new jersey is gonna ask me to leave soon


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> my wife bought me a really cool bb gun for Xmas and a perscription of enzite in my stocking weird huh ,so like to shoot the squirrels off my trash cans with a woody my neighbor thinks i'm crazy.



LMAO! So does it really work??? The enzite??? hehehe!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> LMAO! So does it really work??? The enzite??? hehehe!


yea it does smiling bob is no joke :jester:


----------



## rube2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

yooper said:


> ubetcha eh



Take off eh?


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

rube2112 said:


> Take off eh?



no no dat is wat da kanadians say ya know.....loved dem bob and doug guys tho. what a gas.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2009)

I still think your a hoser Yoop.


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

kummuta herra. Puu Ajaa lähettää eh:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 17, 2009)

Take off eh!

What a bunch of hosers, eh!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 17, 2009)

rube2112 said:


> Take off eh?



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1BFPt001PYU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1BFPt001PYU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

Alright now...Lets all get back on topic:hmm3grin2orange:.....ah hell ya know dis is alot better anyway eh. I betcha all talk alot funnerier dan a yooper any way.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, y'all, I'm frum up nort ya know! Yaa, it's cold 'n stuff up 'ere eh! Jah, 'tinkin I'm gonna head out 'n get some back bacon ya know, so y'allbe good eh, an we be seein' you soon eh!

I had several buddies from Michegonia, and anoter from Nort Dakota don't ya know


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sell the Show*

*"Romeosgrl-- Is the show coming back? I know all my new friend's here want to watch it." 

================

"They are having discussions right now. If TLC decides not to run it, they will sell it to another network. I will keep you informed when I find out more."*

===============

Any chance of Al-JAZEERA?


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Hey, y'all, I'm frum up nort ya know! Yaa, it's cold 'n stuff up 'ere eh! Jah, 'tinkin I'm gonna head out 'n get some back bacon ya know, so y'allbe good eh, an we be seein' you soon eh!
> 
> I had several buddies from Michegonia, and anoter from Nort Dakota don't ya know



eh, what part of michegonia where dem buddys from? day wernt dem michigan trolls were day! dem fokers aint da same ya know. day only come here ta hunt da deer ya know den leave and tink day own da place! Ah fok dem trolls from below da bridge. mos of dem can kiss my ass ya know!


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TF3z-j8o39I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TF3z-j8o39I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2009)

i have never been to Fargo nor any of the Dakotas...I think they tried to copy the "Rayncher speek" of the iron range of minnesota but not sure. wasn't there a part in that movie where someone was shoven a body in da wood chipper?


----------



## tree md (Feb 18, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qWFhDvURLg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8qWFhDvURLg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2009)

yep that's the one I remember! when I worked row work there would always be shenanigans going on. The worst was always the hunk of road kill just before the blades of the chipper just as ya stuck in the log or brush ya always noticed it


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

yooper said:


> eh, what part of michegonia where dem buddys from? day wernt dem michigan trolls were day! dem fokers aint da same ya know. day only come here ta hunt da deer ya know den leave and tink day own da place! Ah fok dem trolls from below da bridge. mos of dem can kiss my ass ya know!



Nah, not soor where dey wus from fur sure. Dey was dem contrator types ya know? Come don 'ere to build a call center and I was de hired help for sure. D one, well, in da end 'es alright, da uddr one was a hel ofa foker, tink the world of im eh! Real goodfolk ya know!
Da uder, he com down to werk on dem der bobcats, he was nort of Fargo eh, way up nort ya know! Good kid en all. Decent fokers as near as I have met. Not so sure about a crazy foker like me do eh!! Dem fokers just tougt dey could drink ya know!


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2009)

holy chit Toivo I becha ya gots yer self sum Finn in yer blood or sum kind of sisu ya know if not that.ya musta hung wit dem boys long time to get such good dialect.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

yooper said:


> holy chit Toivo I becha ya gots yer self sum Finn in yer blood or sum kind of sisu ya know if not that.ya musta hung wit dem boys long time to get such good dialect.


stop that even hurts my eyes to read


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

yooper said:


> holy chit Toivo I becha ya gots yer self sum Finn in yer blood or sum kind of sisu ya know if not that.ya musta hung wit dem boys long time to get such good dialect.



Jah, I werked on da call center fer abouts a year eh, 45-85 hours a week fer sure! Der was five of dem dat would cylce tru an da udder two was here da whole time so I got a good exposusre t da norters!
Da uder kid, dat werked on da bobcats, I werked with him over a year, den he an I were buds fer a couple years atter dat. Need to call dat foker a see how 'es doin ya know!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2009)

fargo a classic i have a x wife i wood like in my 1230 tom trees


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Jah, I werked on da call center fer abouts a year eh, 45-85 hours a week fer sure! Der was five of dem dat would cylce tru an da udder two was here da whole time so I got a good exposusre t da norters!
> Da uder kid, dat werked on da bobcats, I werked with him over a year, den he an I were buds fer a couple years atter dat. Need to call dat foker a see how 'es doin ya know!


jesus i thought peploe from my area butchered english, rednecks don't talk like that


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

i don't know what the hell happened to my comp. but whenever sawinredneck and yooper talk its all ####ed up on my screen its making me crazy


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> jesus i thought peploe from my area butchered english, rednecks don't talk like that



Rednecks don't talk like that, that is what the Nortners talk like.

If'n ya'll wanna see what we's talk like here ina redneck country, wells, we's gots a whole other diallect ya'know? Y'all comes back know, ya hear? You cun understand it if'n you unto!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Rednecks don't talk like that, that is what the Nortners talk like.
> 
> If'n ya'll wanna see what we's talk like here ina redneck country, wells, we's gots a whole other diallect ya'know? Y'all comes back know, ya hear? You cun understand it if'n you unto!!


wow thats really deep does everyone there talk like that


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

If you listen to them without being used to it, yes.
If you are used to it, no, it's eveyone else that talks funny!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> ...eveyone else that talks funny!



Yep they shore do


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> If you listen to them without being used to it, yes.
> If you are used to it, no, it's eveyone else that talks funny!


i understand completely now i have expanded my mind you know what i mean eh:smoking:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 18, 2009)

As a side note why in :censored::censored: is this :censored: thread still alive?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> Yep they shore do


do talk funny too eh


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> As a side note why in :censored::censored: is this :censored: thread still alive?


i don't know but i like it , we have changed topics a few times long live nosak


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> As a side note why in :censored::censored: is this :censored: thread still alive?



Because you all are board to death without NOSAK to watch on TLC.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Because you all are board to death without NOSAK to watch on TLC.



Lol, now I see where all that red rep came from


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> Because you all are board to death without NOSAK to watch on TLC.


correct , im kinda hopin it comes back on , arguing is fun , waitng for it sucks ,thanks #### faces for complaining about it


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 18, 2009)

I am not going to get kicked off anymore. I think. why are all my dots red? must be something i said.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I am not going to get kicked off anymore. I think. why are all my dots red? must be something i said.



i just tryed gave you green rep but theres just too many red you must have made a very good impression on every one else ####head


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i just tryed gave you green rep but theres just too many red you must have made a very good impression on every one else ####head



I am like that sometimes. A PITA. == OR most times.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I am like that sometimes. A PITA. == OR most times.


theres a few :censored::censored:here that wouldn't find anything funny, i found that out and was suspended three times in 4 days


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> theres a few :censored::censored:here that wouldn't find anything funny, i found that out and was suspended three times in 4 days



Weren't you suspended for some kind of multiple personality disorder?...I see you must have been taking your meds


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> I am like that sometimes. A PITA. == OR most times.



I did, in a vain attempt, give you positive rep to try and make the red go away.

We are all for playing around and having fun, but try and get to know the people you are trash talking to before you go off to hard on them.
Deal?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

yooper said:


> Weren't you suspended for some kind of multiple personality disorder?...I see you must have been taking your meds



what up with that hit and run eh thats wat it was ubetcha


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> theres a few :censored::censored:here that wouldn't find anything funny, i found that out and was suspended three times in 4 days



Seriously man, there is a lot going on on this site!! Please look around!!! You might be able to learn some things to other threads, and might be able to add a LOT to some of the others!!

PLEASE, I implore you, look around and join in some of the other discussions!!!

Udder wise I wil ave to talk like da res o dem norters er'y time I post in 'ere, eh!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I did, in a vain attempt, give you positive rep to try and make the red go away.
> 
> We are all for playing around and having fun, but try and get to know the people you are trash talking to before you go off to hard on them.
> Deal?


what fun would that be sometimes random acts of belittling are funny my old boss taught me that


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Seriously man, there is a lot going on on this site!! Please look around!!! You might be able to learn some things to other threads, and might be able to add a LOT to some of the others!!
> 
> PLEASE, I implore you, look around and join in some of the other discussions!!!
> 
> Udder wise I wil ave to talk like da res o dem norters er'y time I post in 'ere, eh!!



I think treeclimber wants to be the mod for this thread:jester:


----------



## oldirty (Feb 18, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> what fun would that be sometimes random acts of belittling are funny my old boss taught me that



i knew i liked this guy.

these are the words i live by. 

do you work with me? lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Seriously man, there is a lot going on on this site!! Please look around!!! You might be able to learn some things to other threads, and might be able to add a LOT to some of the others!!
> 
> PLEASE, I implore you, look around and join in some of the other discussions!!!
> 
> Udder wise I wil ave to talk like da res o dem norters er'y time I post in 'ere, eh!!


ive been everywhere in the last few days from new climbing to cool pics to talk about god and have spread my vass intelligence in each but this is where it all started i can't leave


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> I think treeclimber wants to be the mod for this thread:jester:


ive checked out some other threads its all good but when i turn on the comp this is the first thread it pulls up 'why kill this thread its good comic relief


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i knew i liked this guy.
> 
> these are the words i live by.
> 
> do you work with me? lol


some of the best laughs i have are joked at my expense i enjoy it very much, but these self proclaimed professionals get pissed that makes me warm inside


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 18, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> i did, in a vain attempt, give you positive rep to try and make the red go away.
> 
> We are all for playing around and having fun, but try and get to know the people you are trash talking to before you go off to hard on them.
> Deal?



deal.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> some of the best laughs i have are joked at my expense i enjoy it very much, but these self proclaimed professionals get pissed that makes me warm inside



i am a self proclaimed pro. i got pissed when i saw the abortion that was this show. glad i could warm you up.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> deal.


and you called me a kiss ass that takes the cake


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> and you called me a kiss ass that takes the cake



lol...If it makes you feel any better bob I liked you from the start


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> what up with that hit and run eh thats wat it was ubetcha



I never ran...just wasn't here


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> deal.





yooper said:


> lol...If it makes you feel any better bob I liked you from the start



Yeah, but nobody likes me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Yeah, but nobody likes me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I like you:jester: Your intellectual thought sometimes intrigue me. I think you would be allot of fun to drink with...hows that new book ?


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> and you called me a kiss ass that takes the cake



You do it better then me.................Thats the word i got kicked off for last time


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 19, 2009)

yooper said:


> I like you:jester: Your intellectual thought sometimes intrigue me. I think you would be allot of fun to drink with...hows that new book ?



Not at all what I was expecting!! VERY tied to another book most are familiar with!


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Not at all what I was expecting!! VERY tied to another book most are familiar with!



I always liked Aesop's fables...my favorite was always Briar Rabbit and The Tar Baby My kids always got A kick out of it when I read it to them.:jester:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> You do it better then me.................Thats the word i got kicked off for last time


wheres my friend at haven't seen him for a week im worried i kiss ass for the big picture


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> You do it better then me.................Thats the word i got kicked off for last time



I think it was the way you used the word ....perhaps keeping your personal interests to yourself will keep you from getting banned


----------



## oldirty (Feb 19, 2009)

yooper said:


> Briar Rabbit and The Tar Baby



you believe they dont print that book anymore? a classic.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think it was the way you used the word ....perhaps keeping your personal interests to yourself will keep you from getting banned


yea but i said too and got banned so it will probably happen tonight full house


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 19, 2009)

yooper said:


> I think it was the way you used the word ....perhaps keeping your personal interests to yourself will keep you from getting banned



You keep rubbing in that sax thing. over and over and over again. And i DONT take it back.opcorn:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 19, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you believe they dont print that book anymore? a classic.



That was a great collection of stories, that's too bad. Modern day kids are lacking so much good stuff like that.


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you believe they dont print that book anymore? a classic.



I have one in hard cover from when I was young. and a soft cover the wife picked up at St. Vinnys a few years back. Uncle Amos Is kickass


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> You keep rubbing in that sax thing. over and over and over again. And i DONT take it back.opcorn:


take it back or you'll be sorry


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> You keep rubbing in that sax thing. over and over and over again. And i DONT take it back.opcorn:



To bad Ya couldnt watch them It kinda breaks my heart


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 19, 2009)

yooper said:


> I always liked Aesop's fables...my favorite was always Briar Rabbit and The Tar Baby My kids always got A kick out of it when I read it to them.:jester:



But are they "fables"?
It's odd the Greeks had "Mythology" for a religion, the Romans descended from the Greeks, but the Romans developed Catholicism! It makes one wonder what could have changed in that short time span!


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> take it back or you'll be sorry



PRICELESS


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

good night john boy i'll be banned for a few days


----------



## OLD OAK (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> take it back or you'll be sorry



OK i take it back for today only. tomorrow i mean what i said.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I get a group hug??

Come on, who's with me?

Guys?

Guys????

GUYS????????????????

:censored:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> OK i take it back for today only. tomorrow i mean what i said.


im sorry to break up this love fest good night #### faces


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> But are they "fables"?
> It's odd the Greeks had "Mythology" for a religion, the Romans descended from the Greeks, but the Romans developed Catholicism! It makes one wonder what could have changed in that short time span!



I think alot of bloody war had a great event in the changing of paganism to the believing of one god. but I may be wrong. Although raised Catholic I don't find my self to be very religious any more and like to stay out of religions topics. especially after starting the bottom row of the thirty pack.


----------



## yooper (Feb 19, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Can I get a group hug??
> 
> Come on, who's with me?
> 
> ...



Group hugs are way over rated!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 19, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> im sorry to break up this love fest good night #### faces



Night 'tard!

Fair enough yopper! It is something that has always intrigued me, especially how we have developed into such hypocrites!


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone save me from reading 42 pages (of what appears to be mostly crap) and give the Cliff Notes on this thread?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> Can someone save me from reading 42 pages (of what appears to be mostly crap) and give the Cliff Notes on this thread?


yup mostly crap small talk and alot of finger pointing , this thread is just ramblings of madmen long live nosak:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 19, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you believe they dont print that book anymore? a classic.



Here's the most complete one I found in a quick search. (if you can call a ringbound stack of paper a book)

Gotta watch yourself buying Aesop's books, some of them only have about 20 fables in them, and some of them have been modernized, with automobiles etc in them.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

saw for hire and heli loggers whats up nobody has anything to say


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 4, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> saw for hire and heli loggers whats up nobody has anything to say



Saw for hire? Do you mean Ax Men? Ax Men is very good [ i think the drama in played up a bit] heli loggers is ok. I want SAW FOR HIRE to come back on. BEST DAM SHOW I HAVE EVER SAW. Long live NOSAK. ......................................AND HI --- WILL --- IF YOUR HERE.


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 4, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: ALL MY DOTS ARE STILL RED ?????????????? I HAVE BEEN GOOD!!:censored:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: ALL MY DOTS ARE STILL RED ?????????????? I HAVE BEEN GOOD!!:censored:


 did you make any money in the snow i had two really good days about 5500 with only 5 guys two trucks and a bobcat


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

i love any show that involves chainsaws and tree cutting .as perfect as everyone here thinks they are if someone put a camera on you for a week we would all be saying how big of hack you are . give the men a break don't call osha or talk:censored: you are no better :bang:


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 4, 2009)

We did not get very much snow, about 2 inch on the ground. Most of the snow melted on the street. I plowed 2 chimerical parking lots and drop ed 1500 lbs of salt here and there but not that much $$. I hate the cold and getting up at 3 am . What kind of bobcat do you have? I stoped at the bobcat dealer today and was looking at a new T190 $39000.00. They has a used one arround 900 hrs for $25000.00. I need one.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

i betta someone is throwing back some hate water right now and is gonna stop by to dish out an str8 :censored:kicking


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> We did not get very much snow, about 2 inch on the ground. Most of the snow melted on the street. I plowed 2 chimerical parking lots and drop ed 1500 lbs of salt here and there but not that much $$. I hate the cold and getting up at 3 am . What kind of bobcat do you have? I stoped at the bobcat dealer today and was looking at a new T190 $39000.00. They has a used one arround 900 hrs for $25000.00. I need one.


a 7753 and a rental that is :censored: nice its got two speeds heat and air for 28,000


----------



## (WLL) (Mar 4, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i betta someone is throwing back some hate water right now and is gonna stop by to dish out an str8 :censored:kicking


you throwing pokes @ me when you figure out your punch button invention, ill bet you ass that ill get one or two e'm installed so i can key up all my fans, your #1, top o da list.
 round of bloody hate  this is on the house:blob5:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> you throwing pokes @ me when you figure out your punch button invention, ill bet you ass that ill get one or two e'm installed so i can key up all my fans, your #1, top o da list.
> round of bloody hate  this is on the house:blob5:



seriously


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 4, 2009)

What do you think WILL new T190 or used T190 ? What u got?


----------



## (WLL) (Mar 4, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> seriously


thumbs ^


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

i want everyone to know that i am not a real tree man i am a truck driver i am not certified i am a hack i top trees wearing tree spikes drunk actually this is'nt even my real last name i am lying to all of you


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

:censored:


OLD OAK said:


> What do you think WILL new T190 or used T190 ? What u got?


i think its the :censored: the only problem is iy burns a ton of fuel


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

it got down to 11 monday night we ran both machines all night and all day working them the 190 burned 2 tanks to every one of the 7753 but the machine is heavier more hp and was pushing a scoop dog the was 10 ft compared to the smaller with a bucket


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

hello is there anyone there


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 4, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> i want everyone to know that i am not a real tree man i am a truck driver i am not certified i am a hack i top trees wearing tree spikes drunk actually this is'nt even my real last name i am lying to all of you



Ya'll idiots have problems, why clog up AS with this poo?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> What do you think WILL new T190 or used T190 ? What u got?


all you can rent here are the 190s the 200 and 300 are like twice the money


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 4, 2009)

T190 is $200.00 per day to rent. WILL are you going to answer my question?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> T190 is $200.00 per day to rent. WILL are you going to answer my question?


with or without tracks


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 5, 2009)

with tracks.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 6, 2009)

OLD OAK said:


> WILL are you going to answer my question?


he's been banned......for what I have no clue, maybe he hurt someone's feelings.....


----------



## oldirty (Mar 6, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> he's been banned......for what I have no clue, maybe he hurt someone's feelings.....



who called whine one one on him? 


they took WLL on a whaaambulance ride.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 6, 2009)

oldirty said:


> who called whine one one on him?
> 
> 
> they took WLL on a whaaambulance ride.


we both were banned for the :censored: we said to one another i got two turns now he has to take a turn it sucks i didn't want that to happen


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 6, 2009)

oldirty said:


> who called whine one one on him?
> 
> 
> they took WLL on a whaaambulance ride.


 from what I understand, someone in this thread has claimed harassment from (WLL) and got him banned but I could be wrong......


----------



## oldirty (Mar 6, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> from what I understand, someone in this thread has claimed harassment from (WLL) and got him banned but I could be wrong......



pretty gay if you ask me. was it a home owner or a fellow tree guy?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 6, 2009)

It wasn't this thread.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 6, 2009)

which one? id like to do some investigative reading.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 7, 2009)

I forget the thread, but it's gone now.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 7, 2009)

yea i'll tell you that while i was banned he started a thread about how big of a liar i am and how i needed to come clean. The thread was locked when i read it . I never asked for him to be banned in fact i laughed it off . All the problems started here in this thread , i apologized directly to him like three times, it sucks and I took it to far by continuosly pushing his buttons. I will calm down and won't be such a :censored:head !


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 7, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I took it to far by continuosly pushing his buttons. I will calm down and won't be such a :censored:head !


so are you admitting that you purposely pushed his buttons and then reported him just to get him in trouble, if so I don't think we need people like that around here, it's one thing to have a little bickering but to purposely push buttons, that's just down right wrong and a bit childish if you ask me.

Hopefully he'll be back......


----------



## oldirty (Mar 8, 2009)

"WLL the thrill" might not be the most refined gentleman on this forum but could be one of the more tree dedicated among us. a real tree guy if you ask me. he's in the grind daily and is motivated to do better, daily. cant ask for much more from a guy.

i know id want him on my AS crew if i had to pick from the crowd. fully automated equipment aside.

it would suck if a new guy goaded him into a pissing match only to go to the top with the sniffles after WLL verbally bit him through the internet.

rf is right. we dont need people here who are going to whine about what is said. unless it (whatever "it" is) is an outright lie and can be proven.

whatever man. 

WLL is a working arborist and this the arboristsite. i just hope he doesnt bail on this site. it would be a loss. in my opinion.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> so are you admitting that you purposely pushed his buttons and then reported him just to get him in trouble, if so I don't think we need people like that around here, it's one thing to have a little bickering but to purposely push buttons, that's just down right wrong and a bit childish if you ask me.
> 
> Hopefully he'll be back......


 no i did'nt drag him into any anything i tried to end more than once, i aploogized three :censored:ing times . Furthermore i wasn't even here i was banned, he started two threads just to trash me where do you think the hack thread started or other one started DID i do that i guess right ! You know what thats bull:censored: no matter how you slice you don't know me anymore than i know either of you , i wouldn't dream of talking the mad :censored: that he said to me . You call me childish is three :censored:ing apologies is childish he hasn't aplogized once but i guess thats alright . You can think what you want ,but i've tried to make it right so whatever , but your right both of us can't exist here like this so I will not post on AS anymore


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> You can think what you want ,but i've tried to make it right so whatever , but your right both of us can't exist here like this so I will not post on AS anymore



Good.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 8, 2009)

FWIW, treeclimber101 didn't report anything. What happened to (WLL) he did to himself. It really doesn't matter whether you are a "real arborist" or not, the site is open to all. But if the mods have to constantly clean up after you, you feel it's your right to harrass other members or have no regard for the rules here, you will get infracted accordingly. When you enough infraction points in a short enough time frame, the system takes you out automatically and permanently. 
We work hard at making this a decent site for *everyone* and lots of guys that thought they were above the rules are no longer here. The rules are posted and they have to be agreed to *before* a membership is confirmed.


----------



## edisto (Mar 8, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> We work hard at making this a decent site for *everyone*



"Hard" has to be a huge understatement...I spend way too much time here, and I still can't keep up with most of the threads I want to read!

What I can't explain is why I keep checking this thread every time it pops up. I don't slow down to stare at car accidents, so why do I keep reading this mess?


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> but your right both of us can't exist here like this so I will not post on AS anymore


good riddance........you will not be missed.........and anyone that needs :censored: as much as you do needs to chew on a bar of soap for a while.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> good riddance........you will not be missed.........and anyone that needs :censored: as much as you do needs to chew on a bar of soap for a while.


I read this and was not going to reply but i'm gonna. I know that i can be foul mouthed and obnoctious, but i never said anything to you ,olddirty or gologit. i don't know why you feel it necessary to say that and i don't wanna know there has been enough things said. I know that greensboro nc and glendora new jersey my aswell be on seperate planets but if we ever met and you introduced yourself as rftreeman, olddirty or gologit and needed help with anything i would give it to you. Everything that i have posted here was an effort to have fun obviously things went way wrong . As far as you wll you and i both breath the same clean jersey air and everything that i said here to you for me ends here, likewise if we ever cross paths in our lives what was said here stays here. I am truly sorry for the things that have offended any of you. for me there are no hard feelings so good luck and be safe. Edward j.Buck


----------



## OLD OAK (Mar 8, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> I read this and was not going to reply but i'm gonna. I know that i can be foul mouthed and obnoctious, but i never said anything to you ,olddirty or gologit. i don't know why you feel it necessary to say that and i don't wanna know there has been enough things said. I know that greensboro nc and glendora new jersey my aswell be on seperate planets but if we ever met and you introduced yourself as rftreeman, olddirty or gologit and needed help with anything i would give it to you. Everything that i have posted here was an effort to have fun obviously things went way wrong . As far as you wll you and i both breath the same clean jersey air and everything that i said here to you for me ends here, likewise if we ever cross paths in our lives what was said here stays here. I am truly sorry for the things that have offended any of you. for me there are no hard feelings so good luck and be safe. Edward j.Buck



No reason to leave because some of the :censored: do not like what you have to say. And i do not have anything bad to say about WILL. hope he comes back.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 8, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> FWIW, treeclimber101 didn't report anything. What happened to (WLL) he did to himself.



well if that be the case then that be the case.


----------

